# Round2 Interplanetary UFO - Leif Ericson



## ClubTepes

Picked it up today at my LHS.

Nice to have one of these again, as I accidentally burned my original to the ground with a sparkler when I was 6.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Accidentally? Then why were you saying, "BURN,BABY,BURN!"


----------



## Fozzie

I remember getting this for Christmas from my teen-aged brother. I don't remember how old I was, but I do remember being able to see through the wrapping paper well enough to figure out what it was before Christmas day! 

I also remember how much I loved the little shuttle ship...

Fond memories like this are why I have one on pre-order from Cultman. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## cozmo

You wouldn't happen to have the interior dimensions of the shuttlebay, would you?


----------



## WarpCore Breach

More to the point, was the "neck" of the ship restored or is the front of the ship separate from the rear?

Were the original Lief Ericson engines included in this release? I'm still 6 -8 weeks away from seeing them in local stores here!!


----------



## mach7

I have the new one that Round 2 shipped last week, and the original almost square small box UFO mystery ship from the '70s. Both kits look identical. The neck separates about 1 3/8 in from the main body. No chrome or clear parts, but the bug shuttle does have the landing pads and it looks like the engine inserts are included, but in the glow plastic. It has a large very complete set of really cool decals! that includes battle damage, an interior to the shuttle bay, exterior detail, and pirate markings.

The shuttle bay is 2 5/8 x 1 7/8. Everything is identical to the small box IPUFOMS as expected. No record , but it does have a long story on the back of the instructions. If anyone wants I can post photos of the old and the new side by side.

Mark


----------



## cozmo

mach7 said:


> The shuttle bay is 2 5/8 x 1 7/8.
> 
> Mark


Great, thanks, what is the depth?


----------



## Spockr

Posted pics would be great. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## scotpens

mach7 said:


> . . . The neck separates about 1 3/8 in from the main body. No chrome or clear parts, but the bug shuttle does have the landing pads and it looks like the engine inserts are included, but in the glow plastic. It has a large very complete set of really cool decals! that includes battle damage, an interior to the shuttle bay, exterior detail, and pirate markings.


Damn. I was hoping against hope that the upper and lower hull halves would be single pieces, as in the original _Leif Ericson_ and the first, large-box Interplanetary UFO issue. I suppose restoring the mold would have involved back-engineering and been prohibitively expensive. Well, I guess the extra goodies make up for the inconvenience of the "split" tooling.


> Everything is identical to the small box IPUFOMS as expected. No record  . . .


No problem!
http://frank.bol.ucla.edu/LE/SoundsOfSpace.mp3


----------



## WarpCore Breach

Mach7, thanks for the info! Appreciate you confirming the parts break down!

I have the original release of the IUFOMS; recently a friend of mine made his build up of his small box version available for me to look at (I didn't even know he had one!) so I was curious about that. There is a definitely different look between the 2 versions, at least to me.


----------



## mach7

Lets see if this works


Old kit:






New kit:


----------



## mach7

Old top and new bottom:


----------



## mach7

The complete dimensions of the shuttle bay are:

2cm X 6.5cm X 4.4cm

The height of the bay rises to 2.3cm in the middle.


----------



## cozmo

Oh yeah, thanks for the shot of those decals. Dang, I could have saved the time it took to make elevator markings.

Without using the kit landing gear, the depth of the shuttlebay could be almost halved and still fit all the different shuttles with room at the fore, or aft, to replicate doors suggesting an even larger bay.

Never knew Gagarin was a viking.

And the markings at the end of "United States"...


----------



## robiwon

This and the TOS Cylon Base Star were some of my favorite pool toys of all time.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Nice decal sheet. I like the shuttle bay decals. Now to buy the model. This will make 3 different sized models. Of the 3 Cozmo's and this one are my favorites.


----------



## scotpens

robiwon said:


> This and the TOS Cylon Base Star were some of my favorite pool toys of all time.:thumbsup:


With a little reworking, the basic shape would make a cool-looking submarine.

Love the new decals. Those shark mouths -- shades of World War II aircraft. And the "alien" writing under the skull-and-crossbones -- does it say something dirty in Klingon?


----------



## WarpCore Breach

Interesting that it look like the battle-damaged markings included seem to indicate a captured ship - by pirates, perhaps???? Definitely has my interest piqued! Looking forward to this one!


----------



## Dr. Brad

I haven't a bought a sci-fi model for a while now, but this I'm definitely getting!


----------



## USS Atlantis

I've still got my original GITD UFO Mystery Ship - and I have 2 on pre-order for the re-release - still an old favorite of mine


----------



## Fozzie

Looking at the decal sheet, it's named the "Yuri Gagarin"...not "Leif Ericson"? That's disappointing.


----------



## rkoenn

I ordered mine from Tower today since being a member I get free shipping. I built one years ago to fly as a model rocket. I also threw in to the order a C57D, Moebius Jupiter 2, Pegasus Alpha Centauri UFO, Spock, and Witch. Tower just got the Jupiter and C57 in over the last couple of days. My Xmas presents but bought with some extra money from computer servicing jobs on the side. They are coming from Reno so may not make it by Xmas but that is ok. Obviously I won't be building all of them over the holidays anyway!


----------



## Spockr

Fozzie said:


> Looking at the decal sheet, it's named the "Yuri Gagarin"...not "Leif Ericson"? That's disappointing.


Yeah I was surprised by that too but that might also mean good things are coming later...

There is still hope for the LE. A while back I emailed Jamie Hood at R2 and asked:

Q: "Are there any plans to release the original Leif Ericson version?"

He replied:

A: "That is on our "Blue sky" list of things to do. If the release of the UFO goes well, we'll retool the missing parts and adjust the kit back to its original state including light kit to release it as the original Leif Ericson. If interest is gained, we hope to do even more kits from the SSC universe like a larger scout ship kit and other new but retro ships."

But if you can't wait for that to happen you can also get a set of LE decals from this site: 

http://www.federationmodels.com/decals/jt_graphics/default.htm

I already have one IUFOMS coming for Christmas and have ideas and plans for building at least another two.

Its great to have this kit back!

Regards,
MattL


----------



## cozmo

Spockr said:


> If interest is gained, we hope to do even more kits from the SSC universe like a larger scout ship kit and other new but retro ships."
> 
> 
> MattL


That sounds promising


----------



## cozmo

Lloyd Collins said:


> Nice decal sheet. I like the shuttle bay decals. Now to buy the model. This will make 3 different sized models. Of the 3 Cozmo's and this one are my favorites.


Thanks, but looking at these pictures, I can see some of the things I got wrong. Though, now I am used to the slimmer, more streamlined profile. Not bad from memory and a few pictures.

Some others:


Not all are original, some were found on the web and some were sent to me.


----------



## mach7

Matt,

I asked the same question and got the same answer. I'll buy a few of the UFO if it will get me a lighted Leif Ericson later.

I'm thinking of doing this one up as L.E. anyway. If I remember correct, Some one had aftermarket clear resin engines. That would be nice. If memory serves me weren't the engines just basically clear tubes with fins? Might be able to scratch something together and mount a red LED inside.

The other thought I had is making my own decals for the I.S.S MacArthur from The Mote in Gods Eye.


----------



## Fozzie

Spockr said:


> But if you can't wait for that to happen you can also get a set of LE decals from this site:
> 
> http://www.federationmodels.com/decals/jt_graphics/default.htm
> 
> Regards,
> MattL


Thanks for the heads up, MattL. I may have to order those.

Kinda wishing I had ordered 2 of the kit now...one to do glow-in-the-dark and one to do traditional. Hmmmm. Where's my credit card...?


----------



## StarshipClass

Argh! I keep picturing making this model with DY100 cargo pods in place of the side pieces and otherwise painting it up to resemble the DY100.


----------



## Griffworks

Very kewel pics, *mach7*! Thanks for posting those! :thumbsup: 

.


----------



## USS Atlantis

I just picked one up at my LHS - Had a $10 off of $40 or more coupon - got the IUFOMS and a set of riffler files

I'm going to be looking at designing an integrated engine assembly with LEDs - plug and play setup


----------



## Frank2056

mach7 said:


> If memory serves me weren't the engines just basically clear tubes with fins? Might be able to scratch something together and mount a red LED inside.


They're tubes, but the shape and attachment of the fins and the slots for the lights would complicate things. The engines also have three rings on the each end, a small conical piece on the front and a single clear par that attaches to one of the engine parts. 

Here are the pictures:

http://frank.bol.ucla.edu/LE/Thumbs/Clear.jpg

I also have a huge scan of the clear engine parts (about 5MB): 
Don't click on a slow connection!

Frank


----------



## mach7

Thanks Frank! Boy that brings back memories. Someone was selling clear red resin replacements a while ago. They look like I can cobble together something close if not exact.


----------



## John P

I'm thinkin' I'll come up with some kind of interesting-looking grills to cover the big openings at the ends of the nacelles.


----------



## Griffworks

That's actually what I was hoping someone would've done by now, John. I was sort of thinking on it the other day and was wondering if one could perhaps modify the fore and aft baffle pieces from the ERTL Klingon BoP kit? That's the only thing that's already made that's come to mind, anyhow. 

.


----------



## Paulbo

A nice piece of photoetch would work in there and allow for some kind of spiffy lighting affect. Oh, damn, did I just give myself ANOTHER project to work on 

(Not for a while yet, at least. I've got too much on my plate as it is.)


----------



## cozmo

I never liked the engines with the original kit. They don't look right, they don't fit with the cowlings and leave the impression that they were added at the last minute for the "gee-whiz" factor. Those vents on the side of the cowlings do look right, but they need something on the other side of the cowling that needs to be vented.

Modeling supplies and the skill of those who enjoyed this kit in their youth have increased dramatically since this kit was last available. I am looking forward to the improvements builders make to this ship.

Now, if mine would just get here so I can see if these parts fit...I'm tired of looking at them on my desk...


----------



## TrekFX

Since the DS9 Defiant seems to have some used some design elements for inspiration, that's my launch for doing the engines.

It's so interesting these days. "Grail" kits that many of us enjoyed as kids (sometimes for all the wrong reasons... firecrackers anyone?!) that later showed up on 'bay for incredible prices are now waiting on the shelves at the store, pristine and fresh. Where I used to save and scour and beg mom for a couple bucks to hit Woolworths' model aisle, now it's just a quick visit to the local hobby shop and run the Amex ("the card that keeps me honest.") I was in the neighbourhood and stopped to see if the Big J2 had made it to NH yet (talk about a great time to be a modeler) and the "Interplanetary UFO" had just arrived, still nestled in its box from the distributor. I bought it on impulse. So much for scraping together a few pennies at a time! Since the new C57 was right next to it, I didn't want to separate them... they seem to have enjoyed their time as traveling companions.

The reissue of the animated "Fantastic Voyage” Voyager was a treat. I remember very vaguely seeing the kit at the stores, but never got one. I loved the show, though. While a lot of fondness seems to be filtered through the flattering filters of time and childhood memories, the show was pretty darn good for a Saturday kiddie kartoon.

This strays a bit from the true thread topic, but the kits have acted as a bit of a trigger... especially the Leif Ericson AKA Yuri Gagarin. The original Leif Ericson was released at a time when thermonuclear hell always seemed just a button-press away. Paranoia was acceptable (and has made a sort of comeback recently.) Heaven forbid even mentioning “them” in any positive light lest one end up on some agency's List. Don’t misunderstand me... Leif Ericson was certainly a pioneer who is fully worthy of having such a vessel named in his honor. Today, we can recognize the pioneering efforts of a former foe. Interesting times indeed.


----------



## Frank2056

cozmo said:


> Modeling supplies and the skill of those who enjoyed this kit in their youth have increased dramatically since this kit was last available. I am looking forward to the improvements builders make to this ship.


Cozmo, I don't think you saw my thread on SSM, but I made a scout bay replacement in Rhino3D and had them printed by Shapeways:










I printed them in white (which has an awful finish) and clear, which is excellent.
Here are all three parts (clear, kit, white)










The clear parts are pretty nice:









In the LE:









I also printed a flat version that can be assembled (it's easier to paint) they're a little warped, but that can be fixed:










Frank


----------



## scotpens

Those shuttlebay replacement parts look WAY kewel! 

The clear overhead doors just gave me an idea for building the ship as a commercial space liner. The shuttlebay could be transformed into a glass-roofed recreation deck, complete with gardens, deck games, rock-climbing walls and a swimming pool!


----------



## Guy Schlicter

I bought my first reissued Interplanetary U.F.O. yesterday.First time I have had this kit since 1978!.The New Decals are cool.I won't use the Skull and crossbone decals.But I will build my first reissue with the non battle damaged decals when this ship was new and before it dissappeared.Love this reissue!Guy Schlicter.


----------



## jtwaclawski

I have a replacement bay that mimics the decals that are proviced in the kit. It includes a latice for the insides of the doors. They will be ready for sale next week. (just finishing up the packaging). 

I'm also planning on a whole lot of other add-on parts as soon as I get a couple of kits to cut up.

Also, if you want L.E. decals, buy them directly from me. I did the kit ones as well. (There should be a credit in the instructions someplace). 

Be sure to check out www.jt-graphics.com


----------



## Vardor

When they give you lemons...

No, No, No, I don't think the kit is a lemon, I have been waiting for years for this to come around again. In reguard to the "neck" joint, I am planning on scratch building bulkheads to close off the openings, and making the nose a "lifeboat" concept. Worked for the Enterprise primary hull, why not the Leif.


----------



## Fozzie

jtwaclawski said:


> I have a replacement bay that mimics the decals that are proviced in the kit. It includes a latice for the insides of the doors. They will be ready for sale next week. (just finishing up the packaging).
> 
> I'm also planning on a whole lot of other add-on parts as soon as I get a couple of kits to cut up.
> 
> Also, if you want L.E. decals, buy them directly from me. I did the kit ones as well. (There should be a credit in the instructions someplace).
> 
> Be sure to check out www.jt-graphics.com


I get a 404 no matter what I chose under the decals menu...


----------



## cozmo

Frank2056 said:


> Cozmo, I don't think you saw my thread on SSM, but I made a scout bay replacement in Rhino3D and had them printed by Shapeways:
> 
> Frank


Nope, didn't see it. I still think about y'all and that sub forum though, c'est la vie.

I looks good, and I like it better than the decals.

The look I'm going for with mine is closer to what you would see on a Perry class frigate, or second flight Burke class destroyer. The hanger bay doesn't have any more height than the shuttles that fit in it, so I'm cutting down the bay itself and will probably extend it aft to make use of the kits door at the stern of the ship (though not in the same location). The flight operations center will be at the center of the forward bulkhead and again look more like those on the aforementioned naval vessels.

As it is now, it just looks like too much wasted space in the hangar bay in a ship where space is at a premium. I used the shuttle that came with the kit (the only part of the old one that I still have) as the upper limit for small craft size when figuring out what other kind of small craft would be needed.

The good thing about this kit is that people can modify it however they want. There is no "cannon" to get in trouble with, for now. It is such a useful design that it lasts a long time in the SSC universe, has been manufactured by many builders and has been rebuilt in many different configurations.


----------



## Frank2056

cozmo said:


> As it is now, it just looks like too much wasted space in the hangar bay in a ship where space is at a premium. I used the shuttle that came with the kit (the only part of the old one that I still have) as the upper limit for small craft size when figuring out what other kind of small craft would be needed.


I like your idea. The existing bay is huge at 1/500. I put a 1/500 figure in the clear bay that I printed:










The scout bay on the LE boxtop isn't as deep as the kit's - it looks about 1/2 as deep. Since the ship is supposed to have two scout ships, a shallower bay makes sense.

Also, the kit bay is wider at the top than at the bottom, so the walls are slanted. That's probably an injection molding compromise, but it looks odd.


----------



## WarpCore Breach

Frank, those new parts are WAY cool!

I'm glad to see that I wasn't the only one who thought that hangar bay was kinda deep for such a fairly small ship. I think that making one w/ a shallower bay would make much more sense.

With the new one I have on the way I can make a duplicate set of conning tower fins for the ones that went missing from my original "UFO" release ship!!


----------



## cozmo

Frank2056 said:


> The scout bay on the LE boxtop isn't as deep as the kit's - it looks about 1/2 as deep. Since the ship is supposed to have two scout ships, a shallower bay makes sense.


I'm trying to remember the story but haven't read it from your site in a while.

The stuff I'm working on doesn't contradict what is in the story but goes in a different direction.

This is an exploration ship and would need more than a couple of shuttles to explore a planet. Think of the expeditions to the north pole, or Antarctica. What things would a planetary expedition need to learn in a short amount of time with a minimum of personnel.

The closest real world vessel I can come up with for the galactic cruiser is an LPD. It can carry and deploy many different kinds of vehicles with a small crew to operate the ship. It can also embark a large number of people for a limited amount of time. Just what it would take to begin the exploration and exploitation of a planet.

An LPD has an aircraft landing deck, large garage and a big door in the back to load and unload all of that equipment. That covers two of the four modifications I have in mind.


----------



## Magesblood

so the Lief came with engine parts but the I-UFO does not?


----------



## WarpCore Breach

That is correct. You can get resin engines from Federation Models but they're opaque resin so you won't be able to light it up.


----------



## John P

Apparently AMT lost the molds for the clear parts?


----------



## BlackbirdCD

John P said:


> Apparently AMT lost the molds for the clear parts?


Round 2 now owns all of the molds. They're in a warehouse, and the last they reported, they haven't found the clear parts mold yet. It's a big warehouse full of unmakred molds.


----------



## modelnutz

I will be sending a batch of clear red engine parts to SSM on Tuesday of next week. Keep watching !


----------



## Fozzie

I said in an earlier post that I wish I had ordered two of these. Well, I went into my local hobby shop and was quite surprised to see that they had ONE which had come in as part of a new shipment (that goes to show you how little they stock of the non-military stuff). I decided that was a sign and bought it on the spot.

Merry Christmas to me! :hat:


----------



## Magesblood

modelnutz said:


> I will be sending a batch of clear red engine parts to SSM on Tuesday of next week. Keep watching !



I'll address this to you as well as other GKers:

Do you provide a way to buy your products without having to go through an exclusive vendor?


----------



## modelnutz

Mageblood....or anyone else who wants to go direct....feel free to PM me if you'd like a set.
I may be able to get some out on Tuesday or Wed..
.after that, not till the 6th as I'll be on Holiday !


----------



## Frank2056

I just got two UFO kits - round 2 really did a great job with the frumpy sister of the Leif Ericson. The decal sheet is outstanding.

Plus I noticed that they put me down in the acknowledgments. Neat!


----------



## cozmo

Frank2056 said:


> Plus I noticed that they put me down in the acknowledgments. Neat!


Congratulations :thumbsup: 

I'm still waiting to get my hands on a kit, or three...grumble, grumble.


----------



## mach7

modelnutz said:


> Mageblood....or anyone else who wants to go direct....feel free to PM me if you'd like a set.
> I may be able to get some out on Tuesday or Wed..
> .after that, not till the 6th as I'll be on Holiday !


Thanks,

Any idea on the price?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## cozmo

Dang, y'all lucked out, the PLA private who yanked mine out of the mold must have been in a bad mood. The nose cone droops like a...well, it droops and the tines are going to need a lot of work. Its a good thing I wasn't going to have it glow in the dark, the sprues were ripped from the parts. Nothing that cannot be fixed though.

About half of the decals I had made fit and the hangar bay looks a lot better cut down by about a third. Just taking the slant out of the sides adds five millimeters to the length and width.

Now I wish I had done a better job on the hangar mock-up, I made decals for the vents, doors, windows and lockers instead of sculpting them. But it looks good enough I might just use it.

The parts for the stern and engines...not so good.

The yellow I-beam is the overhead crane and the rear blast doors open into another hangar.



All of the small black rectangles are vents to remove the air from the hangar bay. Need many more hatches in the hangar floor and warning stripes.


----------



## Frank2056

cozmo said:


> Now I wish I had done a better job on the hangar mock-up, I made decals for the vents, doors, windows and lockers instead of sculpting them. But it looks good enough I might just use it.


I added vents to mine as well! The first bay I printed - the one piece with the slanted walls - has several small holes on the central pillars (that prevent the hatch doors from swinging into the bay). The flat version with the straight walls has rectangular openings. They're vents - but they also reduced the printing cost!

Your little shuttles and the Voyager look great! Do you have them for sale on your site?


----------



## cozmo

Frank2056 said:


> Your little shuttles and the Voyager look great! Do you have them for sale on your site?


Heck, I can't even get to my site anymore. Something about when I switched to U-verse.

I probably won't be casting the shuttles, they were more to get sizes right and to compare to other vehicles in the fleet. And to see just how much could fit into a Galactic Cruiser. And to figure out just what kind of small craft would be needed for a planetary expedition.

Those two little one's are cargo lifters that I have been working on for a while. They are somewhat different than the drawings I started out with on the site. The more I worked on the design, the more it looked like a CH-54 Tarhe, so I took an old CH-54 and worked on it. The landing gear/wings are articulated to raise the height for carrying over-sized cargo. So far, it will accommodate all of the ground vehicles I have come up with. Or, a standard sized shipping container.


----------



## Griffworks

Shame that you aren't going to cast those shuttles, Jay. I think they'd be pretty nifty extra's for someone who wanted to flesh out their own corner of the SSC 'Verse. Particularly when you factor in that folks seem to be buying multiples of these SSC ships. And there's the added potential of diorama's w/the smaller auxiliary vehicles. 

BTW, those are some very interesting writeups you've got for your SSC 'Verse. 

.


----------



## Fozzie

Built my first kit up straight out of the box as a glow-in-the-dark "ghost" ship. This was to familiarize myself with the kit (and also because my wife likes glow-in-the-dark stuff). I will be painting and customizing the 2nd kit into a Leif Ericson with the help of engines and decals I ordered from Federation Models this morning. (Sadly, the model looks incomplete with empty engines shrouds.) I am mulling over a variety of paint schemes.

The kit goes together about as easy as a kit can, but a truly finished one will need a bit of seam work where the neck is pieced together. The gaps around the hangar doors could also be a problem. Finally, I had several places where the model parts had separated from the sprue during shipping and left nicks in the model part. The plastic seems rather soft.

With no "canon" paint scheme to worry about, customizing the ship to my own tastes should be fun. Looks like there is plenty of room for batteries inside the hull if you care to light it. I'm thinking that perhaps something can be done with the rear hull plate to make it removable to replace the batteries. The unused hole in the bottom for the original stand might be a good place to install an on/off switch.

I am so happy that this kit was re-released! I built my original one as a young teen and have many fond memories of it.


----------



## jtwaclawski

Fozzie said:


> I get a 404 no matter what I chose under the decals menu...


Site is Under Construction. Decal section is not up yet. The bay is though.


----------



## Lee Staton

The Leif Ericson was one of my favorite kits in the late 1960's. It had the same big, triangular base that the original Enterprise and Klingon kits did--except it was opaque and held a battery unit for the lights.

The lights were clear red (as in the photo a few posts back), and I seem to recall there were a few chromed parts. Part of the appeal of the kit was a working shuttle bay with shuttle.

And, for those who remember, it came with decals, the beginning of a serialized story on the instructions, and the Sounds of Outer Space paper record.

When it was first reissued as the UFO Mystery Ship, it was cheapened (as AMT did with virtually all their space kits). A crappy base, no clear parts and lights, etc. If those molds exist at all I wish Round 2 all the best in finding them!

It looks like they've done a really nice reissue with what they could find. A class act!

Lee


----------



## John P

I'd kill for a supply of those traingular stands. They were second only to the old Aurora stand in my heart. Perfect for starships.


----------



## Lee Staton

I agree, John! Yeah, if Round 2 ever found the molds, we'd buy those bases as separate accessory kits!

Or they could sell them as promos at conventions!

Lee


----------



## Trek Ace

Perhaps they'll include the original stands and 'lost' parts when they do the _Leif_ version of the kit somewhere down the road. If would be great if they could include the recording as well. Maybe as a mini-CD this time.


----------



## John P

I ran into a gut once selling resin casts of those stands for $15. Bought two on the spot.


----------



## Trek Ace

Gutsy move.


----------



## Lee Staton

Trek Ace said:


> If would be great if they could include the recording as well. Maybe as a mini-CD this time.


It'd be cheaper for them to include a link to an MP4 or WAV file on their website. Physical media is on the way out!

I still have my record, BTW, but no longer own a turntable!

Lee


----------



## scotpens

Trek Ace said:


> Gutsy move.


I guess that's what happens when you type with a morning-after-Christmas hangover.

I really don't see the point of including the "Sounds of Outer Space" recording (though it would be a fun novelty/nostalgia touch), since it's so easily available online. I would like, however, to see the upper and lower hull halves restored to their original one-piece condition. I assume that would requre reverse engineering and new tooling for those parts.


----------



## Magesblood

call me too literal but what's the point of a "sounds of space" album when there can't possibly be any sounds in space?


----------



## Griffworks

Alright then, Too Literal. 

.


----------



## Mel Williams

Well I have one on order.
It looks like there are some good add on parts coming out.

Mel W.


----------



## mach7

scotpens said:


> Damn. I was hoping against hope that the upper and lower hull halves would be single pieces, as in the original _Leif Ericson_ and the first, large-box Interplanetary UFO issue. I suppose restoring the mold would have involved back-engineering and been prohibitively expensive. Well, I guess the extra goodies make up for the inconvenience of the "split" tooling. No problem!
> http://frank.bol.ucla.edu/LE/SoundsOfSpace.mp3


Scotpens was kind enough to give us a link to the MP3


----------



## scotpens

Magesblood said:


> call me too literal but what's the point of a "sounds of space" album when there can't possibly be any sounds in space?


The record wasn't called "Sounds IN Outer Space." It was called "Sounds OF Outer Space." That could mean anything from radio chitchat to an astronaut passing gas.


----------



## Magesblood

Griffworks said:


> Alright then, Too Literal.
> 
> .


touché, sir


----------



## John P

Trek Ace said:


> Gutsy move.


My nemesis - two keys that are right nexy yo each oyher!


----------



## cozmo

It looks like everything I want to put in there will fit.

As nice as the decals that come with it are, I just cannot use them.


----------



## Frank2056

The bays look great! Are you going to add a hoop to the basketball backplate?


----------



## Krel

So, who's going to do the surgery to convert one into a "War of the World" Pegasus? http://www.war-ofthe-worlds.co.uk/gall_f49.htm

David.


----------



## cozmo

Frank2056 said:


> The bays look great! Are you going to add a hoop to the basketball backplate?


I tied myself in knots trying to get a good looking basketball hoop, no joy. But needed something to give it a "real world", lived in feel.

Finally decided that the hoops would have to be removed while not in use. Dangerous protrusions and such.

I thought I was a real genius with the overhead crane, even made a little track for it. Only then did I find out that it interfered with the operation of the doors. But this little project did give me an idea of the interior space for a Galactic Cruiser. How and where to place labs, cabins, galley, reactor and all of the other things it would need. But without exploration vehicles, the crew would just stand around with their hands in their pockets wherever the ship landed.


----------



## pagni

Krel said:


> So, who's going to do the surgery to convert one into a "War of the World" Pegasus? http://www.war-ofthe-worlds.co.uk/gall_f49.htm
> 
> David.


Those are some bizarre pics !
Notice that he's also holding the TOS Tholian model in one of the pics. I don't think I've ever read about this connection, anyone else know ? Did Matt Jefferies have something to do with this aborted pilot ?


----------



## Magesblood

That was an actual movie?

I looked up George Pal and only got War of the Worlds, nothing about fighting the martians in space with ships.

NVM, got it. It's a failed TV show or one that hadn't aired.


----------



## Trek Ace

pagni said:


> Those are some bizarre pics !
> Notice that he's also holding the TOS Tholian model in one of the pics. I don't think I've ever read about this connection, anyone else know ? Did Matt Jefferies have something to do with this aborted pilot ?


He was the art director and provided a lot of design work for the pilot, including spacecraft and sets.


----------



## Krel

Magesblood said:


> That was an actual movie?
> 
> I looked up George Pal and only got War of the Worlds, nothing about fighting the martians in space with ships.
> 
> NVM, got it. It's a failed TV show or one that hadn't aired.



It is from a pitch film that went nowhere. If you notice, on the table behind George Pal are the saucer from "Visit to a Small Planet", and the Mars Rocket booster from the "Conquest of Space".

Part one of three on You Tube: 




Part 3 has the Magicam scene that they filmed for the pitch film.

The Narrator sounds like John Vernon.

David.


----------



## Magesblood

they should really go forward with that premise! I'd watch it!


----------



## cozmo

The ship is starting to come together. Everything I needed to have represented is there and nothing was that difficult.

Finished building all the new parts, now I just have to clean them up and assemble.

I had to finish the shuttle bay before installing it, now those basketball hoops I spent so much time on are going to get knocked off when I fill it with sponge to protect the finish. All that work and most of it cannot be seen.

Those are just plugs set in the engine cowlings. I made them so I can build as many inserts as I need.

As soon as the rescribing is done, it will be ready for some paint. And as soon as I can get some more kits, I can start on the MarkII and the Liberty class.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Jay, I know how long you have been waiting for this kit to be released, and all of your past work planning for this has paid off. You are doing an awesome job on it.


----------



## Fozzie

Are you planning to keep the two-tone color scheme starting at the seam line in the neck? I kind of like that!

As I await my kit, I have been playing with lots of color schemes for it in my head. So many possibilities! Hard to decide which way to go--but a great problem to have. Not having to build to canon has it's upside.


----------



## cozmo

Thanks Lloyd.



Fozzie said:


> Are you planning to keep the two-tone color scheme starting at the seam line in the neck? I kind of like that!


It was something I was thinking about, "Little Miss Mischief" got me thinking about it (a B-17 that was two-tone) and while it is still in two parts, I played with it. But probably not, the nose cone looks okay in a different color though.



Fozzie said:


> As I await my kit, I have been playing with lots of color schemes for it in my head. So many possibilities! Hard to decide which way to go--but a great problem to have. Not having to build to canon has it's upside.


That's what I like about this kit. A lot of options and not having to worry about getting everything right for the canon inspectors. Sometimes sci-fi guys can be worse than ship modelers.


----------



## John P

Drop tanks?!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Wait till John puts the nacelles on it.


----------



## cozmo

John P said:


> Drop tanks?!


I guess they could be drop tanks?

There is plenty of fuel storage within the hull, but if the ship wanted to go real far and not have to stop by a gas giant for a quick fill-up it could use a METS (*M*ultipurpose *E*xternal *T*ransport *S*ystem) pod to carry more.

There hasn't been a ship, or plane, put into production that has been accused of having to much internal carrying capacity. Hard points were added to all Galactic Cruisers early in their careers to handle METS pods. These pods come in several shapes and sizes depending on what it is used for. At this time, the Federation of Elected Democracies even see's a need for weapons carrying pods.


----------



## John P

Um. Okay then!


----------



## cozmo

I have it painted and ready for decals.

I thought the three different shades of gray give the perception of panels, but the colors were too close together. When I put on the gloss coat, they became almost the same shade. I'll know better next time.

I also wanted to keep some of the wow factor glow-in-the-dark feel to it so I didn't paint the radome and masked formation lights into the ship.The formation lights look pretty neat but aren't as noticable as I thought they would be.

I also wanted to keep the stand. I now remember those %&$#(@& things with some fondness.


----------



## Fozzie

She looks very nice! Great job!

Still haven't decided on a color scheme for mine, though I am toying with a two-tone scheme that would have the belly and nose cone one color and the rest of the body a second, lighter color. (Think space shuttle kind of two-tone but not necessarily the stark black-and white--though that might look good too.)

Or...something else entirely! Still playing around with ideas.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

It is going to look really impressive, with the decals are on it.


----------



## Gilusions

This is for the re release AMT UFO model that just came out this includes intakes and exhaust and is is design for lighting. The contours of the clear red resin parts matches with the panels that are with the kit

Also are included are 4 prewired LED's 9 volt clip, switch and wire nuts


----------



## Griffworks

Whoa! Very kewel! 

That seems to make more sense to me for the engines. More like what they had on the *U.S.S. Defiant* from ST-DS9. I like that a lot, Gil! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fozzie

I recently received some resin engines for the Interplanetary UFO based on those in the original Leif Ericson kit. There are no instructions, however, on how these are supposed to fit into the kit. Does anyone have a copy of the original Ericson instructions? Or, perhaps, a photo or diagram that shows the placement of the Ericson engines in the model?


----------



## Spockr

Fozzie said:


> I recently received some resin engines for the Interplanetary UFO based on those in the original Leif Ericson kit. There are no instructions, however, on how these are supposed to fit into the kit. Does anyone have a copy of the original Ericson instructions? Or, perhaps, a photo or diagram that shows the placement of the Ericson engines in the model?


I was looking for those too. Are they the clear red ones? Where can they be purchased?

On both the original LE and UFO versions there were slots for the engines to mount. These have been removed on the current R2 version so you would have to cut your own slots.

If you follow this links below you can see the original instructions for the LE the mountings slots are visible.

http://frank.bol.ucla.edu/LE/Thumbs/Page1.jpg
http://frank.bol.ucla.edu/LE/Thumbs/Page4.jpg

Funny to note is that the slots existed on the light-less UFO according to the pic of the instructions seen here.

http://www.greysteele.com/models/ufo-i01.jpg

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Matt


----------



## TrekFX

Step 6 in the Leif Ericson instructions explains the "mystery parts" in the new release. (Two parts on the sprue with the shuttle landing gear...)


----------



## Fozzie

Spockr said:


> I was looking for those too. Are they the clear red ones? Where can they be purchased?


No, these are solid resin. I got them from Federation Models. Item RMC-6. $10. "Leif Ericson engines".

Thank you very much for the instructions!


----------



## StarshipClass

Great job, Cozmo!


----------



## scotpens

Gilusions said:


> This is for the re release AMT UFO model that just came out this includes intakes and exhaust and is is design for lighting.


Now, that's how the _Leif Ericson_'s engines should have been designed in the first place!


TrekFX said:


> Step 6 in the Leif Ericson instructions explains the "mystery parts" in the new release. (Two parts on the sprue with the shuttle landing gear...)


Are those the parts called out as "inter-coolers" and "inter-adapters" on the original _LE_ instructions? And does that sprue include the optional "phaser projector" for the nose cone? (I assume those parts aren't chromed as they were in the original kit.)


----------



## USS Atlantis

Fozzie said:


> No, these are solid resin. I got them from Federation Models. Item RMC-6. $10. "Leif Ericson engines".
> 
> Thank you very much for the instructions!



Over on SSM, Modelnutz has announced that he has created clear-red engines for the Leif/UFO

They should be available in the SSM store sometime soon


----------



## cozmo

Gilusions said:


> This is for the re release AMT UFO model that just came out this includes intakes and exhaust and is is design for lighting. The contours of the clear red resin parts matches with the panels that are with the kit
> 
> Also are included are 4 prewired LED's 9 volt clip, switch and wire nuts


That is neat, even if it doesn't get lit.


----------



## pagni

Has anyone else received this kit with a misshapen nose cone ? 
Nice decal sheet but what's up with "Yuri Gagarin" ?!!! Russian Vikings ? I don't think so. 
Did someone somehow miss that the original Leif Ericson decal depicts a Viking helmet...you know, to go with the name of the ship....


----------



## derric1968

pagni said:


> Nice decal sheet but what's up with "Yuri Gagarin" ?!!! Russian Vikings ? I don't think so.


I've read comments like this before in regards to the decal sheet, both here and elsewhere. I find them to be curious because I never got the impression that all the ships in the SSC line were Viking themed. I mean, sure, the _Lief Ericson_ has a Viking theme, but why would you assume that ALL the ships in the line would also have a Viking theme. Could it not be possible that the _Leif Ericson_ was the only ship in the line with a Viking theme? In fact, now that we've established the _Leif Ericson_ and _Yuri Gagarin_ as 2 of the ships in the line, we can consider the possibility that all the ships bear the names of famous explorers. (S.S.C. Ponce de León, anyone? )

Besides, it makes sense that they would create a new name for the ship, as this is not a strict re-pop of the _Leif Ericson_, not to mention that there are the hints of possibility that there could be a _Leif Ericson_ re-pop in the future, engine parts and all. Also, aside from Leif Ericson, name a famous Viking. The only one I can think of is Eric the Red. While that would be kind of cool as a name (S.S.C. Eric the Red), it would also be rather cumbersome.

Personally, I like the choice of Yuri Gagarin as a name. It works for me.

Oh, and those JAI engine parts are fantastic!


----------



## pagni

uh.....................rrrriiiigghhhht then why use the original viking helmet on the new decal sheet ?
Why not a Faberge egg ?
And agreed those engine covers are perfect, and VERY Matt Jefferies.


----------



## derric1968

Wait a minute. The Viking helmet is on the new decal sheet? Now that's just crazy!

I think I would omit that decal if building as the Yuri Gagarin. That makes absolutely no sense!


----------



## cozmo

Sure the viking Helmet is silly with the new name and the nose is messed up. I'm just happy the kit is available again.

Just like the aftermarket engines, there will be more decals coming out. IIRC JT Graphics made these and will release his own set.

Don't let the small problems get in the way of having some fun.


----------



## scotpens

derric1968 said:


> . . . Also, aside from Leif Ericson, name a famous Viking.


Fran Tarkenton?


derric1968 said:


> Wait a minute. The Viking helmet is on the new decal sheet? Now that's just crazy!
> 
> I think I would omit that decal if building as the Yuri Gagarin. That makes absolutely no sense!


Yes, a more sensible logo would be an onion dome, or a bowl of borscht. And Maria Sharapova for nose art.










Yep, any excuse to post a babe photo.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Remember, as with all models, their are NO strict rules on how to do them, or on what decals to use, it is up to the modeler to choose. If I don't like the decal choice, I will make my own, it is my choice.

I ordered mine last night, plus I found my 1/500 scale people to see what I can do with them. I did buy years ago from Federation Models, two resin shuttles, so I will have three to work with. 

I like the new engine lights, but I had already planned out my own direction for them.


----------



## cozmo

Lloyd Collins said:


> Remember, as with all models, their are NO strict rules on how to do them, or on what decals to use, it is up to the modeler to choose.


That is the funniest thing I have heard all day.:lol:


----------



## pagni

cozmo said:


> Sure the viking Helmet is silly with the new name and the nose is messed up. I'm just happy the kit is available again.
> 
> Just like the aftermarket engines, there will be more decals coming out. IIRC JT Graphics made these and will release his own set.
> 
> Don't let the small problems get in the way of having some fun.


Not going to stop me, I still have the original decal sheet from '68.....but wait, the nose is botched on the new molds ?


----------



## Magesblood

scotpens said:


> Yep, any excuse to post a babe photo.


meh...


----------



## cozmo

I don't know if I can match Maria Sharapova, my nose art doesn't even come close.

Still some cleaning up to do and I could have put on twice as many decals but had to draw the line somewhere. After so many lights and access panels it just starts to look cluttered.
For a while there I was afraid that the nose cone looked too much like one of the Spy vs, Spy characters from MAD magazine, another contemporary staple of my childhood.
Still kind of ticked off that the different shades of gray doesn't show up...
I figured this was enough pictures, there are more in the Webshots album.

Overall view with alternate shuttles

Rear view

Looking down into the hangar

With the METS pods

At least two more to build

And a lot of room in the garage


----------



## Griffworks

Nicely done, Jay! I really like your additions for detailing, as well as the hangar and garage bays. And those extra vehicles and auxiliaries are really nice. :thumbsup:

I think I might steal your idea for some of the detailing on the back of the main hull, too. 

Great job and thanks for sharin'.


----------



## Mark_6478

Man... That is a beautiful buildup, simply beautiful! :thumbsup:

I've got mine on the way to me now, hope mine turns out even half as
nice.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Jay, you don't have enough decals on it, it looks so.....naked! :devil::lol:

You did a fantastic job! :thumbsup:
I am thrilled to see your work on it, the details, the hangar, the shuttles, and decals. :wave:


----------



## StarshipClass

Great work, Jay! Definitely inspiring!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Magesblood

I should be getting mine today.

*edit*

OMG, I have one! This is sooper cool!


----------



## StarshipClass

Got mine yesterday! It's better than I remembered! 

Now, for the mods!


----------



## Magesblood

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Now, for the mods!


decal sheet for one, right?


----------



## Nyrath

Fozzie said:


> I recently received some resin engines for the Interplanetary UFO based on those in the original Leif Ericson kit. There are no instructions, however, on how these are supposed to fit into the kit. Does anyone have a copy of the original Ericson instructions? Or, perhaps, a photo or diagram that shows the placement of the Ericson engines in the model?


This should give you a rough idea of how the engines fit.


----------



## Nyrath

I have a few painting ideas on my Leif Ericson website, specifically here:
http://www.projectrho.com/SSC/paint.html


----------



## Nyrath

mach7 said:


> The other thought I had is making my own decals for the I.S.S MacArthur from The Mote in Gods Eye.


I made a quick-n-dirty MacArthur crest, based on the description in the novel. The white spacecraft is a Leif Ericson outline.

There is some question on whether my artwork is accurate to the description in the novel, you'd best check yourself.


----------



## Nyrath

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Argh! I keep picturing making this model with DY100 cargo pods in place of the side pieces and otherwise painting it up to resemble the DY100.


You may or may not find this interesting
http://www.projectrho.com/botanybay/botanybayCGI02.html
http://www.projectrho.com/botanybay/botanybayCGI03.html


----------



## Nyrath

--redundant post--


----------



## Magesblood

Is there a guide to go by to determine what name goes with what registry?

I've scanned in the decals to change the name to Valkyrie.

See?


















carp, I just realized that there are curved lettering on it. I don't know how to do that.


----------



## cozmo

Thanks y'all


Griffworks said:


> I think I might steal your idea for some of the detailing on the back of the main hull, too.


One more and you will have hit for the cycle.




Nyrath said:


> I made a quick-n-dirty MacArthur crest, based on the description in the novel. The white spacecraft is a Leif Ericson outline.


Even with a cruiser outline that just looks wrong.










Magesblood said:


> Is there a guide to go by to determine what name goes with what registry?


No



Magesblood said:


> carp, I just realized that there are curved lettering on it. I don't know how to do that.


What graphics program are you using?
Photoshop can arc text, but I am more comfortable with Draw. There you have to arc each letter on a template.


----------



## Magesblood

photoshop 6.0


----------



## cozmo

Magesblood said:


> photoshop 6.0


Its been a while since I worked with that, but IIRC, if you open the text palette there is a curve function where you can put an arc in an entire line of text.


----------



## Nyrath

cozmo said:


> Even with a cruiser outline that just looks wrong.


Ah, yes, yours are better. I told you mine was quick-n-dirty.


----------



## Nyrath

Magesblood said:


> carp, I just realized that there are curved lettering on it. I don't know how to do that.


You can put letters on a curve with the free program Inkscape
http://www.inkscape.org/
I'm pretty sure it can export a jpg file.


----------



## cozmo

Nyrath said:


> Ah, yes, yours are better. I told you mine was quick-n-dirty.


Not better, not worse...the hammer and sickle just *looks* wrong no matter who did it.



Nyrath said:


> You can put letters on a curve with the free program Inkscape
> http://www.inkscape.org/
> I'm pretty sure it can export a jpg file.


Thanks, that looks promising. You don't happen to know the shortcut for arcing text, do you?


----------



## Nyrath

cozmo said:


> Thanks, that looks promising. You don't happen to know the shortcut for arcing text, do you?


Not the shortcut, no.

According to this:
http://www.inkscape.org/doc/tips/tutorial-tips.html



> *Placing text on a path*
> 
> To place text along a curve, select the text and the curve together and choose Put on Path from the Text menu. The text will start at the beginning of the path. In general it is best to create an explicit path that you want the text to be fitted to, rather than fitting it to some other drawing element — this will give you more control without screwing over your drawing.


----------



## Magesblood

does this look like it has the right arc?


----------



## Griffworks

Nyrath said:


> I made a quick-n-dirty MacArthur crest, based on the description in the novel. The white spacecraft is a Leif Ericson outline.
> 
> There is some question on whether my artwork is accurate to the description in the novel, you'd best check yourself.


Oooh! I like that one, *Nyrath*! Do you know if anyone is selling that or somewhere I could perhaps get a copy? 

Think I'm gonna have to pull out my copies of the books again.... 



Nyrath said:


> I have a few painting ideas on my Leif Ericson website, specifically here:
> http://www.projectrho.com/SSC/paint.html


Neat! 

I also like the idea of land vee-hickles being carried on board. Your page on the subject is pretty interesting. I think that the idea that you and/or *cozmo* came up w/for the Landmaster or similar to be carried is great. 

.


----------



## Marco Scheloske

Griffworks said:


> Oooh! I like that one, *Nyrath*! Do you know if anyone is selling that or somewhere I could perhaps get a copy?
> 
> Think I'm gonna have to pull out my copies of the books again....


Indeed!

I plan to build my one as the Mac Arthur, so this would be helpful.


----------



## Nyrath

Griffworks said:


> Oooh! I like that one, *Nyrath*! Do you know if anyone is selling that or somewhere I could perhaps get a copy?


That is a quick photoshop image I did using images I found with Google. It is not a decal. 
I think Cosmo has a MacArthur decal. 



Griffworks said:


> I also like the idea of land vee-hickles being carried on board. Your page on the subject is pretty interesting. I think that the idea that you and/or *cozmo* came up w/for the Landmaster or similar to be carried is great.


I'm pretty sure that was Cosmo's idea. I think he has little resin models of various Landmasters and Landmaster-like vehicles, but I do not know if they are in scale with the Leif Ericson model.


----------



## Nyrath

Griffworks said:


> Think I'm gonna have to pull out my copies of the books again....


There were two chapters that were cut from the original THE MOTE IN GOD'S EYE. They were _"Motelight"_ and _"Reflex."_
http://www.chronology.org/pournelle/im_reading.html

_"Motelight"_ just tells the story of two astronomers during the Succession Wars noticing the Mote suddenly turning green with laser light. It can be found inside the essay _"Building the Mote In God's Eye"_ which is collected in *A Step Farther Out* by Pournelle, and in *N-Space* by Niven.

_"Reflex"_ is more interesting. It tells the story of the battle between the MacArthur and a rebel starship. It contains a lot of detail about space battles in the Mote universe. It is collected in *There Will Be War vol. I* by Pournelle.

I have some excerpts from _"Reflex"_ here:
http://www.projectrho.com/rocket/rocket3y.html#forcefield

You can find used copies of *There Will Be War vol. I* from
www.bookfinder.com
Do a search for ISBN number 978-0523485553


----------



## Jericoeagle1

I just got mine in the mail but it didn't include a shuttlebay. I did purchase the detailed one that was being offered, but it bugged me that that the piece was missing. It kinda puts a damper on the enthusiasm and nostalgia I was feeling for the kit.


----------



## cozmo

Nyrath said:


> That is a quick photoshop image I did using images I found with Google. It is not a decal.
> I think Cosmo has a MacArthur decal.


The good thing about vector based images is that they can be scaled up or down with the same image quality. There would have to be enough of a market to justify making them though. Alps cartridges are getting harder to find and they cost a bundle.



Nyrath said:


> I'm pretty sure that was Cosmo's idea. I think he has little resin models of various Landmasters and Landmaster-like vehicles, but I do not know if they are in scale with the Leif Ericson model.


I found a home for some of my favorite sci-fi vehicles that didn't really have a home of their own. The Voyager, the Landmaster, the ArkII and the war buggies from Mega-force are neat machines, but nobody remembers, or cares, where they came from.

To be in scale with the kit, a Landmaster would be 23 millimeters long. The tires would be less than 2mm and only 1mm for the ArkII tires. Don't ask how I know this, just that I do.:devil:


----------



## Griffworks

C'mon, Jay. You know that the rest of us are geeks and take things a bit too far by some people's eyes. 'Course, a lot of Those People can quote you sports statistics from their favorite ball team going back 100 years or so - which seems pretty strange, geeky and obsessive to me. 

BTW, I still recall Megaforce fondly. I've not watched it in a while, but recall seeing it a couple years ago on some channel like TBS or one of those channels. A little silly, I guess, but a guilty pleasure. Need to get that on DVD.... 



Nyrath said:


> That is a quick photoshop image I did using images I found with Google. It is not a decal.
> I think Cosmo has a MacArthur decal.


Nothing against cozmo/Jay, but I like yours better, as it sort of has the semi-fascist feel that I got from the book for that patricular - "Motey"? - 'Verse. Would you mind if I approached Robb/*kylwell* about possibly using it as a base for a decal for him to offer for sales? Maybe even w/some additional ship names, etc.... 


> I'm pretty sure that was Cosmo's idea. I think he has little resin models of various Landmasters and Landmaster-like vehicles, but I do not know if they are in scale with the Leif Ericson model.


I wasn't paying much attention a couple years back when you guys were obsessing over the subject - I'm a bit slow for my obsession here, I'm afraid  - so wasn't sure who initiated that angle for the SSC 'Verse. I know that Jay has some pretty kewel vee-hickles, as I've got a couple of them: the _Landmaster, Ark II_ and vehicles from the RPG *The Morrow Project* (which was a pretty kewel premise). My _Ark II_ is pretty much finished, just needing decals (and it's been in that condition for faaaar too long). 

Anyhow, I thought your visuals were pretty kewel, showing the Landmaster coming out of the forward side hatch, as well as the aft hatch. Lots of potential for a diorama there. 

.


----------



## Magesblood

is anyone actually planning on putting the fore phaser canon on the nose?


----------



## cozmo

Magesblood said:


> is anyone actually planning on putting the fore phaser canon on the nose?


Not the one that comes with the kit. But one will get a fore mounted cannon and one will get a mega phaser cannon mounted under the nose like when the gatling gun was added to the F-4.


----------



## Fozzie

Magesblood said:


> is anyone actually planning on putting the fore phaser canon on the nose?


I'm certainly not. Just don't like how it looks at all.


----------



## Magesblood

and that fin that goes into the bridge piece, ARRRGH! sanding and fitting and struggling to get it out and more sanding. It's just not getting any thinner and my fingers hurt trying to take it back out!


----------



## cozmo

Sand the bottom of the opening and then press fit the fin into the command tower.

It leaves no marks and can be removed if need be.


----------



## Nyrath

Griffworks said:


> Nothing against cozmo/Jay, but I like yours better, as it sort of has the semi-fascist feel that I got from the book for that patricular - "Motey"? - 'Verse. Would you mind if I approached Robb/*kylwell* about possibly using it as a base for a decal for him to offer for sales? Maybe even w/some additional ship names, etc....


Be my guest. Kylwell can turn that hen-scratching into something gorgeous.
I did look it up in the book, my image is wrong. The spaceship and crown go together, the eagle and hammer-n-sickle go together. I mistakenly have the spaceship on the eagle. 



Griffworks said:


> Anyhow, I thought your visuals were pretty kewel, showing the Landmaster coming out of the forward side hatch, as well as the aft hatch. Lots of potential for a diorama there.


Yes, though while I was playing with it I discovered that the Landmaster is just a little too huge to fit the forward side hatch.


----------



## Nyrath

cozmo said:


> Not the one that comes with the kit. But one will get a fore mounted cannon and one will get a mega phaser cannon mounted under the nose like when the gatling gun was added to the F-4.


I don't know if it is possible, but in his painting Rick Sternbach put a couple of torpedo tubes on the nose cone.
http://www.projectrho.com/SSC/model.html#paintings


----------



## Nyrath

Magesblood said:


> is anyone actually planning on putting the fore phaser canon on the nose?


Not me. Too ugly.

I considered making a small laser turret, something like this.
http://www.projectrho.com/rocket/rocket3x1.html#turret
http://www.projectrho.com/SSC/interior.html


----------



## cozmo

Nyrath said:


> I don't know if it is possible, but in his painting Rick Sternbach put a couple of torpedo tubes on the nose cone.


For torpedoes to work in the nose, they would have to be at the very tip. Ya' gotta' figure on some reloads. I put two point defense weapons in the midpoint of the nose to go along with the main weapon at the tip. The nosecone is not hollow. It is blended into the hull at the apex of the curves.

There are port and starboard torpedo rooms, with two tubes each, at each of the shoulders. I fudged on some windows just for the looks, but there is room for the tubes, the equipment needed to work on them and plenty of storage for reloads. At this time, torpedoes have many different uses, the main one is communications. They can travel much faster than a manned ship with a mini FTL drive in place of a warhead. The manifest states that a Galactic Cruiser can carry 44 torpedoes, but it has only a few warheads. It has never needed heavy arms. At this time, an armed ship is more for show than anything else. There have been wargames and anti-piracy exercises, but no one knows for sure what a battle between spacecraft will be like.

All confrontations between the major powers, so far, have been within the atmosphere of a planet.



Nyrath said:


> Yes, though while I was playing with it I discovered that the Landmaster is just a little too huge to fit the forward side hatch.


The rear hatch is too small as well. There is a second hangar behind the main hangar, that is why there is a bulge on top of the rear hull. A garage is located under the rear hangar and an elevator can move vehicles up and down between them. A machine shop is just forward of the garage, then the engineering spaces and the reactor. In case of emergency, the reactor can be jettisoned downward or through the shuttle bay.


----------



## Magesblood

finally got it. I got it sanded down enough to fit mostly in and then I had to press it against a doorjamb to get it the rest of the way. Took a while of turning it around and redoing it to center it.


----------



## Magesblood

there's a rather large seam line running down the center fore of the bridge module. Is that supposed to be there? reason I ask is because it's very prominent and larger than other seam lines.

Now, when I say "seam lines", I don't mean where two parts are joined, I mean the line running through a part that's left over from the molding process.


----------



## scotpens

Magesblood said:


> . . . I just realized that there are curved lettering on it. I don't know how to do that.


Besides the programs that have already been mentioned, you can set text on a curved path in Adobe Illustrator, QuarkXPress or InDesign, though Illustrator gives you the most flexibility.

Has anyone figured out a hypothetical use for those "diving planes" on the conning tower, other that the fact that they look cool?


----------



## Magesblood

maybe for atmospheric reentry?


----------



## cozmo

Magesblood said:


> there's a rather large seam line running down the center fore of the bridge module. Is that supposed to be there? reason I ask is because it's very prominent and larger than other seam lines.


No one that I know of has kept it on theirs.





scotpens said:


> Has anyone figured out a hypothetical use for those "diving planes" on the conning tower, other that the fact that they look cool?


Blade antenna housings. Same for the wing spoilers.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I got mine in today, and it brought back memories of my original as a kid. 

In person, it is a nice decal sheet, but now I might not use them in the hangar. 

I have fifty 1/500 scale figures, and now to figure on where to put some, probrobly in the hangar. So many choices....


----------



## Nyrath

Some people are complaining about the nose code. Apparently some are asymmetrical (they "droop", to the point where the phaser does not fit on the cone tip), and the mounting hole in the rear is off-center.

But they say it is easily fixed with a bit of sanding and some filler.


----------



## cozmo

The droopy nose isn't bad, but bent tines are a bit harder to correct.

The PLA factories need a little better quality control, but them again, considering they might apply it to some of their other duties, maybe not...


----------



## Nyrath

A representative from Round Two had this to say:


> The nose was tooled with its hole a bit off center. We felt we would let that pass to release the kit in "all of its original glory" so to speak. But any other problems you see, please send in a photo to us so we can report the problem to the factory. (email [email protected]) We do have a part replacement policy so if you would like the part replaced...
> http://www.round2models.com/replacement/


----------



## pagni

Thanks, because mine looks like it was stubbed while the styrene was still hot.


----------



## cozmo

Nyrath said:


> A representative from Round Two had this to say:





> The nose was tooled with its hole a bit off center. We felt we would let that pass to release the kit in "all of its original glory" so to speak.


I don't see a problem with the off center hole on the nose cone. There is enough play to position it correctly. I now have three nose cones to compare and the the difference in the hole is almost nil on one and pronounced on two.

The problem i have is with the tip of the nose and the tines.
Something is happening with the tip. I don't know for sure but maybe the plastic isn't completely filling the cavity, or it is still semi-liquid when the part is removed from the mold and is distorting. That is not hard to fix.

The thing with the tines is more important. There are two tines that attach to the sprue and on one example both tines were bent and twisted, discoloring the plastic and distorting the part. On another example, it was only on one tine, and on the third, there was no problem.

If you want it to glow in the dark these problems will be hard to fix.


----------



## Nyrath

That is a problem. I'd send an email to [email protected] with the photos so they can try to fix the problem


----------



## cozmo

I did that weeks ago.

A nice lady corresponded about my concerns and I sent some pictures detailing the problems with the part.

That's how I have the third nose cone.


----------



## Nyrath

cozmo said:


> I did that weeks ago.
> 
> A nice lady corresponded about my concerns and I sent some pictures detailing the problems with the part.
> 
> That's how I have the third nose cone.


Ah, I see.


----------



## pagni

What's going on with QC ? This is the 2/2 purchases where I've experienced a molding error. Sure they send the replacement part out, but this shouldn't be happening with such frequency


----------



## cozmo

New crop of draftees at the PLA plastic injecting factory. When they get trained, the good one's move on to rifle stocks and pistol grips.


----------



## Dr. Brad

cozmo said:


> New crop of draftees at the PLA plastic injecting factory. When they get trained, the good one's move on to rifle stocks and pistol grips.


Heh!


----------



## mach7

Yah funny, but probably true.


----------



## cozmo

Just because I couldn't help myself.

Strengthened turtleback docking port, enlarged command tower, reconfigured wings to increase hardpoints and improved intake vents, new main weapon connected directly to the reactor. And an increase in the number of weapons carried, "Metalstorm" cannon and rotary barrel weapons.

Even with a 5mm spacer to replace what was lost when the neck was separated and 4mm added to the stern, it looks smaller than the original.

Maybe I shouldn't have used parts of an old basestar for greebles. Beginning to run out of them.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

That is an awesome looking ship! Armed to the teeth!


----------



## cozmo

Thanks LLoyd, I've put a lot of thought into making a sci-fi ship that is as realistic as can be yet also have some of the "whiz-bang" appeal expected in the genre.


----------



## Fozzie

I really like that! One of the great things about this model is that, with no canon to adhere to, you can go wild with it. I don't plan to build mine "out of the box" either, but I doubt it will look as sweet as your versions. Great work!


----------



## cozmo

They must have straightened up the conscripts at the factory. I got another one to convert to a Liberty class and there were not any bent, warped or miss-formed parts.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Painted and decals, now it looks awesome. How many are you planning to build, or in other words, how big is your fleet going to be?


----------



## cozmo

Lloyd Collins said:


> Painted and decals, now it looks awesome. How many are you planning to build, or in other words, how big is your fleet going to be?


I have no idea. A Liberty class is the "hero" ship and it has some big differences from the MKI or MKII, so I have to make one of those in the larger scale. I have a big fleet in the smaller scale to serve as most of my inspiration, but those ships look so much better bigger (I never thought I would say that and may blame it on a lack of clarity later, at a girl scout meeting now and they are driving me crazy).

I will admit that I really like the way the MKII turned out and am looking into up-sizing the the Ranger class heavy cruiser. I just don't have a 1/48 scale B-17 to sacrifice.


----------



## Spockr

Cosmo, These ships of yours are really beautiful and I admire your very imaginative workmanship. The whole gamut of mods to the ship and all those shuttles are great fun. It seems like you are building your own canon to the "SSC 'Verse" and wanted to say that I think its pretty entertaining.

I'm working on builds of at least three versions of this ship and am taking on a different and what I think is a fairly ambitious approach. I'll kick up another thread when I've got something worth seeing in a few weeks.

I hope you'll keep posting pics of your cool innovations.

Regards,
MattL


----------



## cozmo

Fozzie said:


> I really like that! One of the great things about this model is that, with no canon to adhere to, you can go wild with it. I don't plan to build mine "out of the box" either, but I doubt it will look as sweet as your versions. Great work!


They are all good, and I'm workin' on that canon thing.



Spockr said:


> Cosmo, These ships of yours are really beautiful and I admire your very imaginative workmanship. The whole gamut of mods to the ship and all those shuttles are great fun. It seems like you are building your own canon to the "SSC 'Verse" and wanted to say that I think its pretty entertaining.
> 
> I'm working on builds of at least three versions of this ship and am taking on a different and what I think is a fairly ambitious approach. I'll kick up another thread when I've got something worth seeing in a few weeks.
> 
> I hope you'll keep posting pics of your cool innovations.
> 
> Regards,
> MattL


Thanks, I've been working on these for a while along with a universe for them to interact in. It started just as a place for all of the orphan sci-fi ships and grew from there.

LLoyd, here is some of the fleets. Different organizations (government corporate and private) went in diverging directions with the technology.



Follow this link to other vehicles and some explanations:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

WOW! What a fleet! I recognize some of them, as having them. I will check out the link to learn about the others. To say I'm impressed, is an understatement!


----------



## treadhead

the Lief Erickson has to be the coolest starship design of all time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nyrath

yes, I always thought that the Golden Astronaut Space Command Ship was very Leif Ericson like, especially with the finned engines
http://www.projectrho.com/SSC/look.html

It appears to be the inspiration for your Xainglong
http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2893288330103840273SZleTR
nice job!


----------



## cozmo

Nyrath said:


> It appears to be the inspiration for your Xainglong
> http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2893288330103840273SZleTR
> nice job!


It was, thanks. That and I had a handful of "gimmie" pens that shouted out SSC. They formed the Xainglong, its bigger sister and the underwing transport containers for the larger Galactic Cruisers.


----------



## AJ-1701

Top job Cosmo:thumbsup:

This is the first real look I've had at this thread. I had the origional kit as a kid and when time had left its toll on it I wasn't all that cut about it but seeing what has been done by you with the repop makes me think on wether I should give another one a go.


----------



## cozmo

Heck, with that Eagle you are kind of busy.

I never cared for the glow-in-the-dark aspect of this kit, but it is pretty of neat



The forward part of the ship always struck me as underutilized. I thought about adding a bulge to the sides of the neck, but all attempts just more wrong than leaving it alone.


----------



## cozmo

Liberty class Galactic Cruiser

Larger, wider spaced gravity emitters for better handling and increased towing capacity (if one of your squadron mates breaks down a hundred light years from the nearest repair facility you can't exactly call a tow truck and wider spacing gives more pitch and yaw control to the drive field for off axis flight).

The larger versions are coming out looking somewhat different than what I had envisioned while creating the smaller versions. And at 1/500 scale there just isn't much room in the sail.


----------



## Magesblood

I put in some color into the otherwise plain shuttlebay walls.


----------



## Magesblood

threadkilla!


----------



## cozmo

Magesblood said:


> threadkilla!


I hope not, I am looking forward to seeing others.

I thought I would be able to play today because of the blizzard. No such luck. Window broke in wife's car during the height of the snow, awning fell off of my dad's shop and I had to shovel snow for the first time in forty years. I'm worn out, and its not even noon.




I'd be willing to bet there aren't many snowplows in Dallas, but I was running one.

Okay, so the plow wasn't attached, we never figured we would need it, but the grader worked just fine.
Maybe I'll get some photos of the refit up soon.


----------



## Griffworks

I managed to get my hands on one of Frank's prototype hangar bays - the first one, I believe - and here's what I was monkeying around with last weekend. The T2 only barely fits w/the doors off and obviously won't fit at all w/the doors on it. Still, kinda fun to play arond with it. 

Many thanks to Frank for giving me the opportunity to get the part from him. :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks

Couple more I took tonight, messing around. Can't get my camera to focus on the bay and auxiliary craft inside and too tired to feel like fiddlin' w/the controls to force the issue. 









This is the "Y-Wing Fighter" from the Star Wars diorama set for Hoth. I think it's called the Rebel Base Set? I forget... Anyhow, It's supposed to be a Y-Wing, but almost doesn't even make for a bad representation of the subject. I think it looks pretty kewel as a possible scout or maybe long-range shuttle for the SSC. Just some minor addition of greeblies or the like and she'd be ready, IMNSHO. 










Two 1/530-ish scale StarFleet Shuttlecraft from Thomas Models (now PNT Models). The white one on the left is the ST:V Shuttlecraft and on the right is the ST:TMP shuttlecraft. 

Anyhow, just havin' some fun. 

.


----------



## cozmo

Griffworks said:


> I think it looks pretty kewel as a possible scout or maybe long-range shuttle for the SSC. Just some minor addition of greeblies or the like and she'd be ready, IMNSHO.


Fewer greebles, SSC craft have smooth surfaces.


----------



## Nyrath

Good stuff, Griffworks. I'll have to get one of those hangars myself.


----------



## cozmo

Winchell, this has been a goal ever since I saw your artwork:




original


----------



## Joe Brown

Cozmo, that is quite cool! :thumbsup:

I have *got* to get mine finished up, especially with Capt. Bob's Tesla Cannon on the wingtips!


----------



## Nyrath

cozmo said:


> Winchell, this has been a goal ever since I saw your artwork:


Original here
http://www.projectrho.com/SSC/leifGallery/leifCGI29.html

That is too cool!!! I love it!


----------



## Frank2056

Jeffrey, The T2 looks good in the scout bay. You can try the "up and slide out parallel to the fuselage" shuttle door idea, too.


----------



## ccbor

Just to be sure there is no red clear enginge parts in the new kit?

Bor


----------



## mach7

Nope, no clear red engines but it does have the inter engine part.

Modelnutz, a member here, makes a really nice clear red resin engine set.

I'm using them in my build.

Here is what you get with the kit:


----------



## ccbor

Ok, great thanks!

Bor


----------



## Jim NCC1701A

I like the use of Quark's (no, the other one) garbage scow as a transport.


----------



## Magesblood

where do the engines go? (22, 23)


----------



## cozmo

Joe Brown said:


> Cozmo, that is quite cool! :thumbsup:
> 
> I have *got* to get mine finished up, especially with Capt. Bob's Tesla Cannon on the wingtips!


Thanks, what is a Tesla Cannon?

Quark's ship is the standard SSC transport.

As close as I could get to the art


And some others 

Take the wing and engine shrouds off the plane, and it will fit through the door.
I messed up on some calculations somewhere, the tracked vehicles aren't 1/500 scale.


----------



## Nyrath

cozmo said:


> Thanks, what is a Tesla Cannon?


Something Captain Bob invented.
http://www.projectrho.com/SSC/leifGallery/leifCGI05.html
scroll to the bottom


----------



## Nyrath

cozmo said:


> As close as I could get to the art


Impressively close! Your ground vehicles make the scene come to life.


----------



## Nyrath

mach7 said:


> Modelnutz, a member here, makes a really nice clear red resin engine set.
> I'm using them in my build.


I didn't know that those were available yet. I had been watching the SM store, but I don't see them.


----------



## Magesblood

Magesblood said:


> where do the engines go? (22, 23)


anyone?


----------



## mach7

I'm sorry, Do you mean where would the engines go if they were supplied?

They go inside the shrouds on the sides of the ship abeam the shuttle bay.

The original had cutouts that they fit into, if you are going to add them they need to cut.


I don't frequent Starship modeler, but they used to have instructions posted somewhere.

Hope this helps

Nyrath,

I was lucky enough to get a couple of the first sets from him as I don't go to SSM.


----------



## Magesblood

these parts:


----------



## Nyrath

Magesblood said:


> these parts:


The Round 2 model kit is missing the transparent engine sections. The parts in your image fit into the missing parts, so they are kind of worthless.
In
http://frank.bol.ucla.edu/LE/Thumbs/Page1.jpg
the parts in your image are called "engine inter-adapters" in step 6.


----------



## cozmo

Nyrath said:


> Something Captain Bob invented.
> http://www.projectrho.com/SSC/leifGallery/leifCGI05.html
> scroll to the bottom


Ah, it comes from the wing spikes.

Tesla cannon...well, that's the good thing about a lack of canon.

Even with the recent success of the Air Force's airborne laser, I think I'll stick to mostly projectile weapons.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Jay, your rear exit ramp and all of the vehicles are just fantastic! Now it looks like an exploration ship, ready for anything, on landing.


----------



## cozmo

Not ready for anything. You will notice a lack of weapons on the vehicles.

These are to explore uninhabited planets and ready them for exploitation and availability for human colonization.

The exploration team's mission is to catalog the resources and enter the planet, or system, into the FED's "book of Available Planets".

But, things change...

Three shuttles and a dozen or so ground vehicles per cruiser and four cruisers to make up a system survey squadron is a fairly good start.


----------



## Magesblood

Primed it last night. Found a couple of tiny seams and I neglected to putty the gap between the hull and the bridge module and the fin that goes into the bridge.

Next step (other than filling, sanding and re-priming and painting): Attach the engine cowlings.


----------



## Nyrath

I'm just speculating, but maybe the Leif Ericson might need a vehicle that can explore the sea bottom. Y'know, something like in that episode of Jonny Quest. 

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Nyrath

Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle used the Leif Ericson to model the good ship MacArthur in their novel THE MOTE IN GOD'S EYE.
http://www.projectrho.com/SSC/model.html#misc

Scott Lowther researched and created a model of the Battleship Orion
http://up-ship.com/blog/?p=5137
The Battleship Orion had landing boats, which Mr. Lowther also researched and created.
http://up-ship.com/blog/?p=5167 (note blueprints)

Somebody noticed that the Battleship Orion landing boats resembled the description of the landing boats carried by the MacArthur in TMIGE.

So I wondered if the Orion landing boat models would fit in the hangar of the Leif Ericson/MacArthur.

Indeed it does.


----------



## cozmo

Nyrath said:


> I'm just speculating, but maybe the Leif Ericson might need a vehicle that can explore the sea bottom. Y'know, something like in that episode of Jonny Quest.
> 
> I'll just leave this here...


Mmmmm, that's tempting.

Looks niftier than the submarine I built for the purpose, but I'm not sure about using a crawler for the ocean, lake or sea floor.

The enemy sub from that show however...


----------



## Nyrath

cozmo said:


> The enemy sub from that show however...


Which one, there were several.

from "The Pirates from Below" and "House of the Seven Gargoyles"


----------



## cozmo

The first one, it has that "look" to it. Preferably the second picture though. Enlarge the fin at the stern to become the sail.


----------



## MGagen

Nyrath,

I'm a bit fan of _Mote_ and have spent some time puzzling out just what the various landing craft might have looked like.

Here's a contemporary lifting body design that might have provided inspiration for the Landing Gig. The underside intake would probably be absent, but this is definitely a "shovel nosed lifting body" and has the right upper profile to be clamped against the hanger "ceiling."

I've also given some thought to the changes necessary to make the AMT model design work for a spin configuration ship like the MacArthur. Nothing practical in styrene, just doodling with a CGI model. For example, the hangar doors would need to be concentric to the spin axis, otherwise they would not be "flat" under spin gravity and you'd have a hard time assembling the ship's company on them.

Any thoughts?

M.


----------



## Griffworks

Oooh! I'm not Nyrath, but I like your work on both these subjects, Mark! Too bad it wouldn't be easy to "fatten up" an LE kit to your configuration. And that lifting body looks perfect.


----------



## MGagen

Griffworks said:


> Oooh! I'm not Nyrath, but I like your work on both these subjects, Mark! Too bad it wouldn't be easy to "fatten up" an LE kit to your configuration. And that lifting body looks perfect.


Thanks, Griff. As you can tell from the date, it's been a while since I worked this up. I have a more finessed hull shape in mind now that I'll get around to eventually. This was just a proof of concept model to see how much I'd need to fatten it to get a "spin-friendly" profile, and whether it would change the shape beyond recognition. Dr. Pournelle has stated that the model was a starting point, but that they had made some mental changes to fit it out as MacArthur. This one is just the most obvious one. 

Another item that most folks have a hard time getting their mind around is that the hangar and the "conning tower" would be "upside down" from how you'd think of them in the Jefferies/ST configuration. _The Mote in God's Eye_ is a very hard SF novel. No magic artificial gravity generators. Gees are either thrust (down is aft) or spin (down is outboard) induced. Under spin, the landing boats appear to be clamped to the ceiling of the hangar, which is configured much like the one on the Star Destroyer in Star Wars; and the "conning tower" is really a high-gravity area under spin that you climb down into. The bridge is located at the center of the spin axis, about as far forward as the "tower."

_Mote_ is a masterpiece of SF that I highly recommend to anyone who has never read it. I describe it as a sort of more realistic Star Trek. Well grounded physics; credible, historically-informed human sociology; a stunningly original alien race; and one heck of an entertaining read. It is set in the 3000s, but due to a civilizational collapse, the humans' technological state is a mix of both more- and less-advanced than we are at present. This lets them tell a tale of galactic empire that it is still very easy for a reader of today to get into. It presents a future that seems far more credible than the standard, progressivist utopia...

M.


----------



## cozmo

MGagen said:


> Any thoughts?
> 
> M.


I like that X-43 type landing gig. Did something similar for the Guardian class cruiser and thought the shape would work well for other ships as well.


----------



## Nyrath

MGagen said:


> I've also given some thought to the changes necessary to make the AMT model design work for a spin configuration ship like the MacArthur.


MGagen, I love the way you think. Nice work, very nice work indeed! You have a fine grasp of the scientific issues involved.

Nice landing gig. Based on the scramjet version of the X-43, is it not? Excellent.

You are aware of Christopher Doll's work, are you not?
http://www.starshipmodeler.net/contest4/ss_s15.htm
http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackbirdcd/sets/72157612377307739/
He too is aware that the hangar doors need to be concentric to the spin axis. But his is more spherical, while yours is more logically cylindrical.

When Matt Jeffries re-designed the Leif for the abortive "War of the Worlds" TV show, he had the Leif upside down.
http://www.projectrho.com/SSC/model.html#WarOfTheWorlds
Note in the 10th image how he has the "sail" underneath, which would make the internal arrangement the way it would have to be for spin gravity (but for the wrong reasons).
( you can see more details here 



 )

What 3D modeling program do you use?


----------



## Nyrath

MGagen said:


> I'm a bit fan of _Mote_ and have spent some time puzzling out just what the various landing craft might have looked like.


And with your permission I'd like to host your images on my website.


----------



## mach7

MGagen said:


> _Mote_ is a masterpiece of SF that I highly recommend to anyone who has never read it. I describe it as a sort of more realistic Star Trek. Well grounded physics; credible, historically-informed human sociology; a stunningly original alien race; and one heck of an entertaining read. It is set in the 3000s, but due to a civilizational collapse, the humans' technological state is a mix of both more- and less-advanced than we are at present. This lets them tell a tale of galactic empire that it is still very easy for a reader of today to get into. It presents a future that seems far more credible than the standard, progressivist utopia...
> 
> M.


I agree 100%, And would add that I think this novel is one of the 5 best Science fiction books ever written. And probably one of the top 50 novels in the world.

I re read it every year.

MGagen,

I just noticed your location,
Or should I say My Lord MGagen.


----------



## Spockr

MGagen,

Thanks for that intro to TMIGE. I only recently became aware of it while reading through the various Leif Ericson histories and picked up a copy a few weeks back. Just started reading it and am liking it already. First impression is that it will be a fun ride and I had a similar take about how it might compare to Star Trek's universe.

I also like Niven's Ringworld immensely along with his "Known space" time line.

Regards,
Matt


----------



## Nyrath

From a wargaming standpoint, THE MOTE IN GOD'S EYE created the perfect interstellar combat situation. Not surprisingly, the FTL drive and force fields were custom designed so that combat was cinematic and interesting. As opposed to "the first one to shoot a nuke wins the battle".

So it was copied by many, starting with STARFIRE.

http://www.projectrho.com/rocket/rocket3v.html#mote
http://www.projectrho.com/rocket/rocket3y.html#forcefield

So the novel is well worth reading.

Unfortunately, the first chapter, containing a great battle sequence, was deleted. It was later published as a short story under the name "Reflex", it can be found in *There Will Be War vol I*. The book is out of print but can be found at places like www.bookfinder.com


----------



## cozmo

Arrived at an impasse so I took some pictures.

The latest version of the galactic cruiser without having to start with a new design. The SLEPed, FRAMed, Guppyized Galactic Cruiser.

Due to the robust original design of the Galactic Cruiser it far outlived its designed lifespan. Unfortunately the known galaxy changed. In the beginning of human interstellar exploration there was no need to place weapons aboard spacecraft. Other than a beam weapon, the Galactic Cruiser carried no other ship-to-ship, or ship-to-solid object (planet, asteroid, comet) weapons. When humans went into space, they carried their hatreds, prejudices, envy's and jealousies with them. An armed merchant ship carried more firepower than a Galactic Cruiser. If the FEDeration was to succeed in being more than just an interstellar version of the UN, it needed to show resolve and the ability to back up its claims and guarantees. The latest refit solves that inequity and moves the Galactic cruiser into the forefront of space borne military technology (for now).

Adding to the direct energy particle beam introduced with the Mark II, and the metalstorm cannon and Gatling guns from the Liberty class, the refit has all of those (the latter in independently targetable turrets) and more. Hard points for mounting missiles on the wings and canards. More, and dedicated weaponized torpedoes for the internal tubes. And something not shown but devastating is the production of a battle module that can be inserted into the mission specific space in the upper hull (that trapezoid just forward of the shuttle bay). The shuttle bay has also been redesigned to eliminate the easily damaged and hard to maintain bay doors. This redesign also increases the internal space and the number of shuttles that can be carried.


----------



## MGagen

Nyrath said:


> Nice landing gig. Based on the scramjet version of the X-43, is it not? Excellent.


It actually _is_ an image of a small X-43 model that someone had for sale a while back. I was trying to sketch out how the various vehicles might look. I was curious if there might have been a _real_ "shovel-nosed lifting body" design that Niven and Pournelle could have seen back in the day to get them thinking along those lines for the landing gig. A little googling yielded this design and I filed away a picture of the little model for future reference. I'm still not sure about the description of the re-entry shield slung below the nose while it is the hangar. I'm guessing that part of the nose drops down and back to give better sight lines for the forward windows when the ship is in space, or during atmospheric flight after re-entry. Something like the drop nose on the old SST...



> You are aware of Christopher Doll's work, are you not?


Yes, I saw it when it was first at Wonderfest. Despite the spherical profile, I _loved it._ It was so exciting to see a scratch build from my favorite SF novel!



> What 3D modeling program do you use?


I'm Mac based, and use Amapi 3D (now, sadly orphaned) for complex modeling and Strata 3D for simpler modeling, texturing and rendering. I'm very excited about ViaCAD Pro, which I demo'd recently. A full fledged _solid modeler_ CAD application for under $250! It's on my wish list.

About posting my renders on your site, I would be honored. Just be sure to refer to me as "MGagen" in any text on the site. Your site is wonderful and being on it might be just the motivation I need to get back on this project. 

I am also working on some of the basic interior configuration as well -- mainly to try to come up with an efficient method to address _both_ gravitational orientations without wasting space or adding unnecessary mass. For example, the ship under thrust is like a skyscraper and the distance between the bulkheads that form the floors can't be too far apart or you have wasted overhead space. Under spin, though, you would be walking on the outer walls. The same head room limitation would now apply to the concentric decks ranging from outboard toward the spin axis. As a result, any larger rooms, such as the wardroom, would tend to be square in profile (width and height equal in either orientation) with the room enlarged by extending further around the ship's circumference. Enlarging it in any other direction would render much of the volume unusable in either thrust- or spin-orientation.

Similar issues need to be kept in mind when planning airtight doors between compartments. The same door that you walk through from room to room down the spin axis becomes an opening in a floor or ceiling that you need to climb through when under thrust. The ladder or gangway needs to be oriented so that it is accessible in one configuration and out of the way in the other. Ideally, ladders or gangways would be configurable to serve both gravitational orientations. Also, doors must be oriented so that, under battle conditions, in thrust or freefall, personnel can move quickly through the ship. They should also be arranged so that it isn't too easy to accidentally fall through a "hole in the floor" -- and certainly not to fall down multiple decks at once.

You can probably guess that I am a pretty harsh critic of the usual, Hollywood "just make it look cool" set design that passes muster in most SF movies. Two *major* disappointments being Syd Mead's Leonov in _2010_ and and whoever the hell designed pretty much every single ship in _Abrams-Trek, The Movie_...



mach7 said:


> MGagen,
> I just noticed your location,
> Or should I say My Lord MGagen.


Thanks, Mach7. You're the first person to ever comment on that.

M.


----------



## Nyrath

MGagen said:


> I'm Mac based, and use Amapi 3D (now, sadly orphaned) for complex modeling and Strata 3D for simpler modeling, texturing and rendering.


Ah, Amapi! If I am not mistaken, this is the package used by the Deep Cold author.



MGagen said:


> About posting my renders on your site, I would be honored. Just be sure to refer to me as "MGagen" in any text on the site. Your site is wonderful and being on it might be just the motivation I need to get back on this project.


It shall be done. I'll put them up right away.



MGagen said:


> I am also working on some of the basic interior configuration as well -- mainly to try to come up with an efficient method to address _both_ gravitational orientations without wasting space or adding unnecessary mass. For example, the ship under thrust is like a skyscraper and the distance between the bulkheads that form the floors can't be too far apart or you have wasted overhead space. Under spin, though, you would be walking on the outer walls. The same head room limitation would now apply to the concentric decks ranging from outboard toward the spin axis. As a result, any larger rooms, such as the wardroom, would tend to be square in profile (width and height equal in either orientation) with the room enlarged by extending further around the ship's circumference. Enlarging it in any other direction would render much of the volume unusable in either thrust- or spin-orientation.
> 
> Similar issues need to be kept in mind when planning airtight doors between compartments. The same door that you walk through from room to room down the spin axis becomes an opening in a floor or ceiling that you need to climb through when under thrust. The ladder or gangway needs to be oriented so that it is accessible in one configuration and out of the way in the other. Ideally, ladders or gangways would be configurable to serve both gravitational orientations. Also, doors must be oriented so that, under battle conditions, in thrust or freefall, personnel can move quickly through the ship. They should also be arranged so that it isn't too easy to accidentally fall through a "hole in the floor" -- and certainly not to fall down multiple decks at once.


There are lots of other problems. Like toilets. And ship control panels. Though the control panels can be set so under thrust the crew lies on their backs with the panel over them, and under spin it feels like the crew sits on their rumps with the panel in front of them.
Don't forget that under spin the ship's port holes will appear to be set into the floor.

I talk about some of the problems here:
http://www.projectrho.com/rocket/rocket3u.html


----------



## Nyrath

MGagen said:


> About posting my renders on your site, I would be honored. Just be sure to refer to me as "MGagen" in any text on the site. Your site is wonderful and being on it might be just the motivation I need to get back on this project.


http://www.projectrho.com/SSC/model.html#MGagen


----------



## Nyrath

Cozmo, may I host your images as well?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

*did you see what I saw?*






everybody knows G. Pal is holding the Aurora model from Trek, but what the Hell? What's with the honking Big enterprise nacelle leaning up against the wall???!! from:19 to :25 seconds in

That has to be from the 11 footer, but when was it in that state? It would have to have been back when they were loaning it out, but before it went to the Smithsonian


another interesting chapter in the model's history to be written


----------



## Nyrath

MGagen said:


> I'm a bit fan of _Mote_ and have spent some time puzzling out just what the various landing craft might have looked like.


Whooo, MGagen, get a load of this!
http://www.spaceflightnow.com/atlas/av012/100225x37arrival/


----------



## ClubTepes

Lou Dalmaso said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLd-GjFu15I&feature=player_embedded
> 
> everybody knows G. Pal is holding the Aurora model from Trek, but what the Hell? What's with the honking Big enterprise nacelle leaning up against the wall???!! from:19 to :25 seconds in
> 
> That has to be from the 11 footer, but when was it in that state? It would have to have been back when they were loaning it out, but before it went to the Smithsonian
> 
> 
> another interesting chapter in the model's history to be written


WOW.
Nice find. Yes interesting.


----------



## Krel

On the table you can also see the saucer from "Visit to a Small Planet", and the Mars Rocket booster stage from "The Conquest of Space". The narrator sounds like John Vernon.

David.


----------



## Nyrath

That was part 2 of the promotion. I put parts 1 and 3 are here:


----------



## enterprise_fan

Gilusions said:


> This is for the re release AMT UFO model that just came out this includes intakes and exhaust and is is design for lighting. The contours of the clear red resin parts matches with the panels that are with the kit
> 
> Also are included are 4 prewired LED's 9 volt clip, switch and wire nuts


I did a quick scan of the past messages for any information on the clear red resin parts for the engine. I might have missed it but I did see any updates on them. Does anybody have any info on them?


----------



## modelnutz

I sent 21 sets to SSM over a month ago...there _still_ not in the store.
I don't know why. 
Send me a PM if your interested and I'll cast some more.


----------



## mach7

I have 2 of Modelnutz's clear red engine sets, and they are VERY nice. I would highly recommend them.


----------



## modelnutz

Why, thank you sir ! :thumbsup:


----------



## MGagen

Nyrath said:


> http://www.projectrho.com/SSC/model.html#MGagen


Nyrath,

Thanks! But please remove the X-43 image. As I stated before: It is _not_ my model of a landing gig. It is an actual model of that particular X-plane that someone else was selling at one time. I merely snagged it off the 'net because it was the only lifting body shape I had ever heard described as "shovel-nosed." It is, in my opinion, the best candidate for the Landing Gig's hull shape, but as it is not my work, it shouldn't appear with my model on you site.

Thanks,
M.


----------



## MGagen

Nyrath said:


> There are lots of other problems. Like toilets. And ship control panels. Though the control panels can be set so under thrust the crew lies on their backs with the panel over them, and under spin it feels like the crew sits on their rumps with the panel in front of them.


That's an interesting idea about the control panels. And might work pretty well in many areas of the ship. Of course, it is also mentioned that the crew works furiously to adjust the interior spaces to spin orientation, so this might include reorienting certain control consoles. The description of the bridge in the book indicates that, being on the axis, it does not have any appreciable spin gravity and requires no reconfiguration. It's orientation would be down is aft under thrust and free fall the rest of the time. The bridge must not be very wide, as Gs build up pretty fast as you move out from the axis. I suspect that the ship is not spun all that quickly -- even the highest gravity areas on the ship would be substantially less than one G.



> Don't forget that under spin the ship's port holes will appear to be set into the floor.


This is true. They'd also make you pretty sick to look out of them at that time. Most likely, any of them in that situation would be covered. My design does feature four large zones where portholes could be placed that would be "in the wall" in both orientations. The attached image shows these areas in red. In the version shown, these areas would be slanted walls under spin. I initially had them perpendicular to the spin axis, but this gave the ship a bit of a "bow tie" outline in the front and rear views. I'm not sure which way the final version will be.

M.


----------



## razorwyre1

thats vernon all right. and yeah wow... i shudder to think that at some point the gray lady was in pieces after the series... how easily they could have been lost.....

the first time ive ever seen a photo of jefferies! thanks!


----------



## Spockr

Here's another one of Matt Jeffries holding one of his designs..

http://www.ottens.co.uk/forgottentrek/images/TOS/Matt Jefferies.gif

Regards,
MattL


----------



## Nyrath

MGagen said:


> Thanks! But please remove the X-43 image. As I stated before: It is _not_ my model of a landing gig. It is an actual model of that particular X-plane that someone else was selling at one time.


Will do.


----------



## mach7

I've finally started work on my UFO mystery ship. I'll be building it as the Leif Ericsson thanks to Modelnutz's nice resin inserts. Here they are in all their glory:










Here they are lit up with GOW bulbs:










The engines are molded solid. I used my dremel with the tile cutting tip to bore out the inside, then to clean out the inside of the large rectangular mounts. Next my small grinding tip cut holes for the wires. 

I'm getting excited about having a leif again!


Mark


----------



## Nyrath

Me like! Me want!
when, oh when, will these appear in the store?


----------



## cozmo

mach7 said:


> The engines are molded solid. I used my dremel with the tile cutting tip to bore out the inside, then to clean out the inside of the large rectangular mounts. Next my small grinding tip cut holes for the wires.
> 
> I'm getting excited about having a leif again!
> 
> 
> Mark


The grinder style bit, or the paddle style bit? Would there be enough room to install an LED in place of the GOW bulb?

Its tempting...


----------



## mach7

It's the grinder style bit. It is the perfect size. The engine interstage fits perfectly in the hole. I looked for small LEDs at the shack but could not find any small enough. The small bulbs at radio shack are too large, my local hobby shop had some nice small ones in the train section. I would guess that you could find some small LEDs online. 

I also considered using fiber optics instead, but went with the classic approach.

Hope this helps.


----------



## modelnutz

Nyrath said:


> Me like! Me want!
> when, oh when, will these appear in the store?


You either need to ping 1-0 about these...or get them direct from the factory


----------



## Marco Scheloske

modelnutz said:


> You either need to ping 1-0 about these...or get them direct from the factory


I sent you a PM yesterday. Did you got it?


----------



## Spockr

modelnutz said:


> You either need to ping 1-0 about these...or get them direct from the factory


I just sent you a follow-up PM


----------



## Paulbo

Removed - response to spammer


----------



## Paulbo

Removed - response to spammer


----------



## cozmo

Spockr said:


> Here's another one of Matt Jeffries holding one of his designs..
> 
> http://www.ottens.co.uk/forgottentrek/images/TOS/Matt Jefferies.gif
> 
> Regards,
> MattL


I get a 403 forbidden message.



Paulbo said:


> What a jerk


Did I miss something?


----------



## Magesblood

cozmo said:


> Did I miss something?


there was a spammer on earlier pawning batteries.


----------



## modelnutz

Whew...had me nervous there...for a moment 
To all who PM'd me...yup, messages recieved...casting tonight and shipping on Saturday.

FYI...engine inserts...clear red... $10.00 a set.....come and get 'em :thumbsup:


----------



## Spockr

cozmo said:


> I get a 403 forbidden message.
> 
> Oops. He probably doesn't like hot linking. You can find the pic on the right hand side of this page:
> http://www.ottens.co.uk/forgottentrek/tos_1.php
> 
> This entire site is one of my favorites. Lots of really good content. Not your standard fare by any means.
> 
> Here is the link to the site's home page:
> http://www.ottens.co.uk/forgottentrek/
> 
> Worth a visit. Unique glimpses of rare Star Trek including behind the scenes and Trek that never was (but could have been). If you are into that sort of thing this site will definitely be a treat.
> 
> Regards,
> MattL


----------



## Marco Scheloske

modelnutz said:


> FYI...engine inserts...clear red... $10.00 a set.....come and get 'em :thumbsup:


How can I pay?!? I hope you take Paypal, but I need an email adress from you to send it to...


----------



## JGG1701

modelnutz said:


> FYI...engine inserts...clear red... $10.00 a set.....come and get 'em :thumbsup:


:wave:*ME TOO!!!*:wave: PM or let me know please!
-Jim


----------



## modelnutz

Marco Scheloske said:


> How can I pay?!? I hope you take Paypal, but I need an email adress from you to send it to...


Paypal's fine... [email protected] will access my account.
Don't forget to include your shipping address !

Ed


----------



## modelnutz

JGG1701 said:


> :wave:*ME TOO!!!*:wave: PM or let me know please!
> -Jim


Jim, PM sent.


----------



## cozmo

Has there been any word about how the kit is selling?

Now I have my squadron


----------



## mach7

Well, I bought 2.


----------



## Marco Scheloske

modelnutz said:


> Paypal's fine... [email protected] will access my account.
> Don't forget to include your shipping address !


Well, being in Germany I included my adress in my PM to get a shiping quotation from you... so how much is the total for me?!?


----------



## modelnutz

Marco, PM sent


----------



## cozmo

The refit is mostly done now.

The new sail and canards were provided by Craig York.


And to get an idea of its size, the galactic cruiser is 500' long (about the same length as a Burke class destroyer), the Battleship Texas is 573' long.


----------



## JGG1701

modelnutz
Pm sent.
-Jim


----------



## mach7

A bit of progress on mine.

I installed the engine inserts. I used a razor saw, exacto, and a set of pliers to open up the slots for them. CA glue attached them. I soldered the light leads to a 1/8 in socket and installed that on the bottom hull behind the shuttle bay. I tried to use one of the square holes on the bottom, but the it did not have clearance on the shuttle bay. 

I have the 2 hull sections glued together, just waiting for it to dry.

I used the nice shuttle bay decals. They look really nice and add a bit of detail to the ship. 










Lit


----------



## Nyrath

I got 3 sets of Modelnutz engines.

Dang, Mach7, that looks great! Are you running the power line out the belly of the ship or are you mounting the batteries internally? Can't wait to try my hand at this.

And I will say that the decals look surprisingly good.


----------



## JGG1701

WOW mach7! I like it!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## mach7

thanks guys!

I bring power in thru a 1/8 in mono plug mounted in the aft lower hull, I was going to try a false floor in the shuttle bay but that would not give room for even AAA batteries. I thought about watch batteries but the draw of the GOW bulbs would drain them fast. If I went with LEDs that would have worked, but I wanted to build it like I did when I was 12.

I've glued the neck/conning tower and aft bulked to the main hull. The main hull is mostly filled/sanded. I've lost some window and hatch detail but they are on the decal sheet. I've lined the engine housing with bare metal foil to block light leakage. I have to head to work today so no more progress will be made for a few days.

I have to figure out the final color now. I'm thinking medium grey. Any thoughts?


----------



## JGG1701

mach7 said:


> thanks guys!
> 
> 
> I have to figure out the final color now. I'm thinking medium grey. Any thoughts?


Light Ghost Gray.:thumbsup:

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bi...a+AS-26+Spray+Light+Ghost+Gray+3+oz&search=Go
-Jim


----------



## mach7

That looks very close! Thanks.

Ok, I lied. I got to work on it a bit more today.

Here is a photo of the LE before I enclosed the engines.










All together:



















Still a bit of light leakage. 



















The rest will have to wait a bit, but overall I'm happy so far.

Oh yah, I still have to attach the forward engine spikes.


----------



## Marco Scheloske

The engine glow on the main hull looks really cool...


----------



## Nyrath

Too cool for school, Mach7. Good job!

That engine glow always gave me a problem when I tried to make a computer image of the Leif.
http://www.projectrho.com/SSC/leifGallery/leifCGI07.html
http://www.projectrho.com/SSC/leifGallery/leifCGI26.html


----------



## modelnutz

Gotta tell ya guys.... it's just too cool seeing my products put to such good use....the glow on the hull looks Uber-Cool !

Nice work !


----------



## mach7

modelnutz said:


> Gotta tell ya guys.... it's just too cool seeing my products put to such good use....the glow on the hull looks Uber-Cool !
> 
> Nice work !


Thanks, but I gotta tell ya.... it's just too cool having your product and, putting your product to good use!


----------



## cozmo

mach7 said:


> I have to figure out the final color now. I'm thinking medium grey. Any thoughts?


Its looking good, I like the wood shuttle deck, dancing, skating and basketball.

I started using lighter grays like those on Japanese and US naval ships. Then went to Light Gull Gray. I think the MacArthur was done in Ghost Gray but not real sure on that. They seemed to have too much yellow. The color used on Soviet ships was too dark.

I finally hit on a gray I really liked...automobile primer, specifically Rustoleum, it has a slight blue tint that I like. Tamiya Sky Gray for some contrast.

I had three shades of gray that were close in tint that I thought would make neat panel lines, but after a gloss coat for decals then a flattening coat for finish, the different grays couldn't be distinguished...so much for that experiment.

But its all in your eye.


----------



## mach7

Thanks, I'll check the can when I get home but I think the primer on it is Rustolium primer.


----------



## modelnutz

Head's up to all who contacted me about the Leif engine parts.....all requested sets shipped out today.
Most will recieve their's in 2 to 3 days....overseas...sorry...week to 10 days for you.

My appologies for the bit of flash on the parts...(they're kinda tough to cast)...let me know if there are any issues.


----------



## Fozzie

I am currently on my 3rd Lief Ericson build. The first two--one built when I was a teen WAY back when, and the other built just last month--were done strictly as OOB builds in the glow-in-the-dark "paint job".

I have just finished priming (white) the main body parts for a customized painted version of the ship and, I have to say, it _really _looks nice painted. I am going to do this one in shades of grey with blue accents and can't wait to see what it looks like with a proper skin. I've seen pictures on the forum, of course, but it's different when it is in front of you.

If you've never seen one of these painted and, like me, have only seen it in "glow green", you're in for a treat if you decide to paint yours.


----------



## JGG1701

Fozzie said:


> If you've never seen one of these painted and, like me, have only seen it in "glow green", you're in for a treat if you decide to paint yours.


Yes I too ordered my UFO , primer & paint for it yesterday. As well as the engines from modelnutz!
Looking very much forward building this as soon as the weather warms up.:thumbsup:
-Jim
P.S. Could someone show me the link to that Leif Ericson site with all the pics. of the ship please?
Thanks.:wave:


----------



## Fozzie

JGG1701 said:


> P.S. Could someone show me the link to that Leif Ericson site with all the pics. of the ship please?
> Thanks.:wave:


Here ya go: http://www.projectrho.com/SSC/model.html


----------



## JGG1701

Gilusions said:


> This is for the re release AMT UFO model that just came out this includes intakes and exhaust and is is design for lighting. The contours of the clear red resin parts matches with the panels that are with the kit
> 
> Also are included are 4 prewired LED's 9 volt clip, switch and wire nuts


Is there a way that we can see em work?
-Jim


----------



## Nyrath

Ah, Modelnutz! Your shipment of red engines arrived! They are perfect!
I can't wait to install them.


----------



## modelnutz

Nyrath said:


> Ah, Modelnutz! Your shipment of red engines arrived! They are perfect!
> I can't wait to install them.


Good to hear it !
Have fun.....can you take some pictures to display the modifications required to install the parts ?


----------



## Spockr

modelnutz said:


> Good to hear it !
> Have fun.....can you take some pictures to display the modifications required to install the parts ?


Mine arrived today also and they look great!. Thanks MNutz. 

Regards,
Matt


----------



## modelnutz

That's Mmmmm,Nutz 

Glad yer happy :thumbsup:


----------



## mach7

modelnutz said:


> Good to hear it !
> Have fun.....can you take some pictures to display the modifications required to install the parts ?


I can detail what needs to be done, but I didn't take photos of most of it.

I used this link from Frank2056, I hope he does not mind me linking it again:

http://149.142.139.138/web/Pub/SSC/Image1.jpg

I used my Dremel with the tile grinding bit. It looks like a drill bit with rasps all over it. This is the perfect diameter for hollowing out the center hole where the bulbs go and the inter-engine attach. If you want to light it hollow out almost to the end, if you just want to install them as is just go in 1/4 in.

If you want to light it you next need to clean out the middle of the large rectangular mount. I started with my small grinding tip, but got tired of that and ended up using the tile cutting bit again, this time length wise to grind the center out in short order. BE CAREFUL it is really just a bit to fat and easy to take off too much material. You don't want the 2 walls left to be to thin. 

Next you need to open up an area for the wires to come thru, in between the to walls you just opened. I used the small grinding tool.

Glue the inter-engines together, paint silver, and glue them into the modified resin engines. The engine that has the small hole it goes in the front. I used CA glue. Once they are built, hold them up to bottom hull section with the rear end about 1/8 in from the wing, mark where the mounts go, cut out, and repeat with the top hull. 

Use the photos in the link to see exactly what needs to be removed.

Hope this helps. I can take some photos of my second set of engine's showing what needs to be done if this isn't clear enough.

Mark


----------



## Nyrath

modelnutz said:


> Have fun.....can you take some pictures to display the modifications required to install the parts ?


I'll do my best to document it. It might be a while before I can scrape together enough free time to do this.


----------



## mach7

Does anyone have the name/link to who is selling the original Leif Ericsson decals? I know it was posted here, but I can't find it.

Thanks

Found it. JT graphics. Cult has them.


----------



## Joe Brown

The Culttvman Hobbyshop has them from JT Graphics - I just got a set that I'd ordered, and they are sweet! *Item Id: JTG-025*

----------
Ah! You found them while I was answering!


----------



## mach7

Thanks I just ordered them.


----------



## cozmo

*Parts*

Mmmmmmm...parts











The rear door can be posed open or closed, now I can build one with the garage

Figuring out how to cast that bay was a headscratcher and those vehicles are mold killers.

Still figuring out the decals. Its almost half a page as it is. And it is only to compliment the kit decals.


----------



## JGG1701

Very cool cozmo!:thumbsup:
PM sent!
-Jim


----------



## cozmo

I forgot the picture of the painted vehicles. The three vehicles on the left side didn't make it into the final mold.


What other decals need to be included? Which of the ones on the sheet will not be used?


----------



## cozmo

After some suggestions, this is the decal set as it is now:


And its not impossible to sdd the basketball hoops to the shuttle bay:


----------



## JGG1701

*:thumbsup::thumbsup:*
-Jim


----------



## mach7

I'm getting close on mine.

I painted it with Testors gloss gull grey, 3 coats. I got a nice package in the mail from CultTVman with the JT decals so I'm almost done!

I'm going to let the paint cure until next week, and then paint the details and decal.


----------



## JGG1701

*WOW* THAT IS SOOOOOOOOOO COOL!
How do plan to mask the lighted area?
Slowly getting materials on my build.:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## mach7

Thanks.
The spray painting is already done, I masked with cotton pads for the primer. That was not great, I ended up cleaning up a bunch of fibers off the masked area. For the coats of gull grey I used blue painters tape cut to size.

I'll brush paint the detail areas next week, then decal.

If you don't have the engine inserts, I recommend the Modlelnutz clear resin engines. They look very nice!

Cozmo, Will you be selling your parts pack and decals? I would love to build the ISS MacArthur.


----------



## Magesblood

putting in those cowls was a pain! Some of the Aves that I used to get rid of the seam chipped off so I'm gonna have to take them back off, repair it and repaint.


----------



## cozmo

Another good looking Galactic Cruiser


mach7 said:


> Cozmo, Will you be selling your parts pack and decals? I would love to build the ISS MacArthur.


That's the plan. I intended to have a few sets done by now but life gets in the way sometimes. The first one's are already spoken for but if I get into a grove, I ought to be able have a bunch ready by the end of the weekend. Then I just have to figure out how to access the website again.

The decals as they will be printed. These should be easier to cut out all those tiny windows for the vehicles.


----------



## azdacuda

Cozmo, how can I get a set of the parts and Decals as well?


----------



## starmanmm

PM sent also.


----------



## cozmo

Never could get into my web page to add this kit (or remove some of the one's that are no longer available).

Its done, and there are several ready to ship.

$20.00 plus shipping, email me if interested.



The kit I used to test fit the parts is being built as a MKII. I'm not in a hurry with this one and am documenting it.

Opened the rear hangar doors and included the rear hangar and vehicle garage.


Even made some templates for the parts. If you want to try it, just print the rectangle at 5 1/2 inches or I can email the Word document.


Pre-computer kits...its not exactly bilaterally symmetrical...go figure.


----------



## gman223

Just wanted to say nice stuff Cozmo :thumbsup:, and let you know e-mail sent.


----------



## Robert-el

Don't know if anyone else has posted this, but I found this in my library, and thought, hey, This MUST be the paint scheme.
http://greatbird.deviantart.com/art/Leif-Erikson-Ship-painting-158567044









Robert-el


----------



## Nyrath

Robert-el said:


> Don't know if anyone else has posted this, but I found this in my library, and thought, hey, This MUST be the paint scheme.
> http://greatbird.deviantart.com/art/Leif-Erikson-Ship-painting-158567044


Yes, I've had it on my Leif web page for about a year now.
http://www.projectrho.com/SSC/model.html#paintings


----------



## Nyrath

Courlan made his Leif Ericson as the MacArthur from Niven and Pournelle's THE MOTE IN GOD'S EYE.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623613498313


----------



## starmanmm

Just got Cozmo's kit...if you are thinking about it.... go for it. Very little clean up. Very few pin holes... but getting for short money.


----------



## mach7

Getting close on my Leif!

The decals are on, I still need to seal the ship. I'm not sure if I want to go gloss or flat on the finish. I usually go with future for a high gloss. I still need to apply the aft decals. On a whim I used some gold bare metal foil, I like how that came out.
The decals at the JT graphics. I think they are much nicer than the kit decals. My kit decals ripped very easy.

I'm not done with the stand. I don't like the half globe. I think it's too big and has a few dings in it. It's floral foam from Michaels, along with the oak base.

I would like to add some lettering to the front of the base.


----------



## Magesblood

sweet!


----------



## cozmo

Nice, I like the red in the trench around the rear.

I tried silver tape on one and it doesn't up as well.

Heh, that MacArthur looks familiar.

Those of y'all who have built one, what do you think of the hollow nose?


----------



## mach7

Thanks guys!

Cozmo, the red is clear red Tamyia paint. Same as in the wing top exhausts.

I have always thought that the opening was the reaction thrust engines, at least thats what I thought when I was 10!

I've got another in the build pile waiting for your MacArthur conversion parts.


----------



## cozmo

For those of y'all emailing and messaging about the little wire in the kit, it is for the basketball hoops.

Rather than explain how to make one in the instructions, I included it already formed.

Just be sure to seal the decals before drilling the holes.

Its easier than it looks.


----------



## Blackhawk66

Nyrath said:


> I made a quick-n-dirty MacArthur crest, based on the description in the novel. The white spacecraft is a Leif Ericson outline.
> 
> There is some question on whether my artwork is accurate to the description in the novel, you'd best check yourself.


A long while back I made a graphic of the Imperial crest from THE MOTE IN GOD'S EYE. I even sent it to Jerry Pournelle for his approval. I posted a link to it on the SSM forum. I can't post the link here since this is my first post to this forum. But if you are interested in seeing an approved crest to use on the MacArthur, go to the SSM forum and look in the Strategic Space Command topic and look for the thread titled "CoDominium emblem"


----------



## cozmo

I would like to see it, but not everyone can go there.


----------



## Spockr

cozmo said:


> I would like to see it, but not everyone can go there.


Call it a public service Coz...

'Oh, yeah- CoDominium markings for the "MacArthur"- an eagle holding a hammer and sickle under a crown and spaceship.

A little gaudy in this iteration, IMHO- can someone make this a little more aesthetically pleasing?

(And Terran Empire markings would be cool, but only if we get extra gun turrets...)'

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...mpireOfMan.jpg/200px-SealOfTheEmpireOfMan.jpg

Regards,
MattL


----------



## Nyrath

Thanks!
If it is good enough for Jerry Pournelle, it is good enough for me.


----------



## Blackhawk66

Nyrath said:


> Thanks!
> If it is good enough for Jerry Pournelle, it is good enough for me.


The image at the link posted above is not the one I made and is not correct. It is missing several elements. This is my second post, so I ought to be able to post a link to the image of the crest in my next post.


----------



## Blackhawk66

Okay, here's my version of the Second Empire Crest. As I said above, this has been vetted by Jerry Pournelle. It is used on his website.


----------



## cozmo

Pretty neat, four interpretations of something read from a book and they are mostly the same and yet so different.

I could visualize the US becoming socialist, I just never could get my head around socialism _and_ more than a figurehead royalty.

I was going to ask how you made the galaxy in the first image you linked, until you wrote you didn't make that one, darn. I've been working for a long time to get a galaxy on my SSC flag.


----------



## Blackhawk66

cozmo said:


> Pretty neat, four interpretations of something read from a book and they are mostly the same and yet so different.
> 
> I could visualize the US becoming socialist, I just never could get my head around socialism _and_ more than a figurehead royalty.
> 
> I was going to ask how you made the galaxy in the first image you linked, until you wrote you didn't make that one, darn. I've been working for a long time to get a galaxy on my SSC flag.


The CoDominium is formed from a close alliance of the US and the USSR, thus the reason it's crest includes both the US eagle and shield and the USSR hammer and sickle. The Empire of Man is formed after the CoDominium collapses and Earth is destroyed in a nuclear war. The Empire's crest is made from the CD crest with the addition of the starship and crown. It includes the CD crest because the remants of the CD Fleet (still the single most powerful space force) threw its support behind King Lysander of Sparta to form the Empire. The Empire is not at all socialist. The Second Empire (during which the events of THE MOTE IN GOD'S EYE take place) added the two stars and the sunburst to the crest. The Wikipedia article on the CoDominium (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CoDominium) provides a very complete history of the universe in Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle's books.


----------



## Nyrath

cozmo said:


> I was going to ask how you made the galaxy in the first image you linked, until you wrote you didn't make that one, darn. I've been working for a long time to get a galaxy on my SSC flag.


There are tons of galaxy images one can find with Google images search. I take it you want one at a slight angle?

http://images.google.com/images?q=galaxy

You pick one, and re-scale it so it fits in your flag.
Then you can turn it into gray-scale for ease of use, and later tint it. 
Send me a PM if you need help.


----------



## Nyrath

http://www.projectrho.com/SSC/model.html#cosmo2


----------



## cozmo

Thanks for the write up. But if you look two pages back, I did release it as a kit. Not with the same vehicles that you got, but one's that molded better. Went through the first batch and a fair chunk of the second. Haven't seen any of them built up though. I cannot edit the web page to advertise them or they would be on it. Too many other projects to worry about it.

And I am embarrassed to to say, but I didn't even think about the chariot when building the vehicles. Somebody asked later and I kicked myself for not building that one. I kept trying to build a tiny Landram, they just didn't turn out.

#12 is the fusion engines for extra thrust while in normal space (its an important part). The rest of the numbers you got right.

The kit version has a new stern bulkhead, lifting crane, ramp and observation dome (another important part that should become clear soonish).

Now back to working on what a pirate ship in space would look like. Its more difficult than it sounds.


----------



## Nyrath

cozmo said:


> Thanks for the write up. But if you look two pages back, I did release it as a kit.


Whups, my bad. I missed that post.

If you have different photos, and your own copy for the write up, I'd be happy to change it.




cozmo said:


> And I am embarrassed to to say, but I didn't even think about the chariot when building the vehicles. Somebody asked later and I kicked myself for not building that one. I kept trying to build a tiny Landram, they just didn't turn out.


D'oh! { slaps forehead } A BSG Landram, of course!


----------



## Deltavega33

*Engin incerts for Leif*



modelnutz said:


> Whew...had me nervous there...for a moment
> To all who PM'd me...yup, messages recieved...casting tonight and shipping on Saturday.
> 
> FYI...engine inserts...clear red... $10.00 a set.....come and get 'em :thumbsup:


Are you still casting them? if so I am interested in 2 sets.

Pm me and let me know. I would like to get started in the old new Leif.
Please follow up
Thanks
Delta


----------

